# Ich raide also bin ich.



## Ohrensammler (28. Juli 2010)

Ich bin bekennender Nichtraider und stoße damit immer wieder auf Unverständnis.

 Für den normalen WOW Spieler scheint es unvorstellbar zu sein, dass jemand nicht raiden möchte, aber für mich ist das alles zu verwirrend, zu anstrengend und zu lang. 

 Anhand der folgenden, übertriebenen Geschichte mit wahrem Kern möchte ich eine Diskussion anstossen zum Thema:

 WOW ohne raiden, Kasperkram oder Modell mit Zukunft?



 Der Sonntag entwickelte sich schön.

 Ich gedachte hier ein Erzchen und dort ein Kräuterchen vom Sholazarbecken ins AH zu überführen, dann ein oder zwei, fünf Personen (gegendert!) Instanzen per Dungeon Browser unsicher zu machen, um anschließend mit genau dem gleichen Elan nach einem köstlichen Mahl den PC Drehstuhl mit dem Wohnzimmerschnarchstuhl zu vertauschen.

 Erholung ich komme&#8230;.dachte ich.




 [Gildenleader]: Hey Ohri, wir brauchen noch nen Heal für den Raid der gleich losgeht, da ist jemand abgesprungen.

 Schluck.

 Was nun?

 Meine Oma war als Grund für ähnliche Ausreden bereist drei mal gestorben, eine erneute Exhumierung kam nicht in Frage. Fieber, Brechdruchfall oder Menstruationsprobleme als Entschuldigung waren ebenfalls bereits ausgereizt.

 Den Misserfolg vorausahnend versuchte ich dennoch ein lasches:

 &#8222;Ich kenn aber die Bosse quasi gar nicht und mein Equipp ist eher nicht so doll."

 Wie erwartet wurde meine schwache Verteidigung zertrampelt:

 &#8222;Quark, das reicht und wir erklären dir alles im TS"

 Manno, wie bring ich das jetzt meine Freund dem Wohnzimmerschnarchstuhl bei.

 Der wird drei Wochen nicht mehr mit mir reden.

 &#8222;Ok," murmel ich resigniert, aber nur bis um fünf, dann muss ich aufhören.(das waren immerhin drei Stunden)

 &#8222;Oje Ohri, die Innie ist doch Kindergarten, da sind wir in längstens anderthalb Stunden durch"




 Aber nicht mit mir denke ich und durchstöber die hinterletzten Fächer meiner Bank nach verstaubten Tränken und Buffood ohne Haltbarkeitsdatum.

 Mit der obgliagtorischen halbstündigen Verspätung sind alle Recken und Reckinnen am Raideingang versammelt und scharren erwartungfroh mit den Hufen. 

 Mein Magen knurrt, was mich nicht so froh stimmt.

 Der Leader erklärt geduldig und kompetent, wie der Boss völlig problemlos selbst von einer Gruppe Level 1 Twinks zu besiegen wäre:



 Zuerst müssen alle vesammelt in der Mitte stehen, nur der Gruppenheiler nicht und der Tank, die stehen ganz woanders. Wenn dann der Boss dreimal mit der rechten Achsel zuckt müssen alle deren Nachnamen mit G beginnt nach rechts laufen die anderen nach links, ausser die Mages, die müssen auf und ab springen. Dabei muss man aufpassen, denn ständig bilden sich unter einem Kreise, wenn die lila sind mit einem Stich ins gelbliche ist das gut, dann darf man drin bleiben, haben die aber eher einen Stich ins türkis schnell rausrennen, außer man hat grade den Bossbuff, dann ist das alles genau andersherum. 

 Hat der Boss noch 50% Leben, was der Leader laut ansagen wird, müssen alle Caster sich dreimal um sich selbst drehen, während die Nahkämpfer sich hinter den Tank stellen und zwar in einer exakt graden Linie.

 Die Heiler stellen sich zwischen die Säulen rechts und links vom Boss und wechseln immer dann die Position, wenn der Boss seinen Debuff auf den Tank knallt. Dazwischen heilen sie nur mit Hots.

 Ob das alle verstanden hätten? Zustimmendes Gemurmel im TS, einige beginnen den Leader Tiernamen zu geben, weil er den einfachen Boss überhaupt erklärt.

 Ich hatte zwar absolut überhaupt null und gar nicht verstanden und grübelte noch, ob mein Nachnamen mit G beginnt, um mir aber keine Blöße zu geben stimmte ich in das zustimmende Gemurmel mit ein. Was blieb mir übrig.



 &#8222;Na dann", trötete der Leader optimistisch, &#8222;Bosspull"

 Der Tank rennt los, bindet den fiesen Typ an sich wie Sekundenkleber, alle rennen wie gedrillte Soldaten auf ihren Platz, der Boss zuckt dreimal mit der rechten Achsel, ich bin tot.

 Sofort muss der Schadow den undankbaren Ersatz übernehmen, gibt sein Bestes und bleibt doch chancenlos. 

 Bei der anschliessenden Wipeanalyse läßt sich nicht völlig ausschliessen, das ein gewisser Schamihealer nach rechts statt nach links gelaufen ist. Ich versuche mich damit rauszureden, dass ja nicht gesagt wurde ob links von uns aus oder vom Boss aus gesehen, stosse aber auf taube Ohren.

 Selbstverständlich will man die ganze Choreographie erneut versuchen und schwört, dass der Boss diesesmal liegt. Der Leader mach sich ein Zeichen übern Kopf (wieso wohl ausgrechnet ein Totenschädel?) und nimmt mit das Versprechen ab, einfach in die Richtung zu rennen in die er rennt.

 Das traue ich mir zu.



 Der Sekundenklebertank beginnt sein Werk, der Boss zuckt, dank Totenkopfzeichen renne ich richtig...juhuuu.

 Dann beschliesst der Boss, dass der Tank als Opfer eintönig ist und strebt nach Abwechslung. Er abeitet sich zerstörerisch durch die verstörten Schadensausteiler. Die starren auf den Tank, der wiederum seinen Beitrag leistet, indem er stur und mit eiserner Berharrlichkeit gegen eine Wand rennt.

 Diesesmal ist die Wipeanalyse einfach. Disco beim Tank.

 Nun könnte man ja sagen, ok wir haben es zweimal versucht, es sollte nicht sein, verschieben wirs auf nächstes Jahr aber nein&#8230;noch ein Versuch.

 Mein Magen droht mir derweil mit einer Strafanzeige wegen unterlassener Hifleleistung.



 Der Tank tank, der Boss zuckt, ich renne, Kreise, hier Kreise da, Boss auf 50 % ich stehe zwischen den Säulen, bumm tot, falsche Säule.



 Anstatt mich mit Steinen zu bewerfen und aus dem Raid zu feuern, freuen sich alle. Da wäre ja ein super Try gewesen Boss auf 49% juhuu beim nächsten mal liegt er.

 Beim nächsten Mal denke ich. Beim NÄCHSTEN MAL schreit mein Magen.

 Haben die noch nie was von ehrenvollem Rückzug gehört.



 Tank tank, Boss zuckt, Kreise kreisen, Säule stehen, Heiler heilt&#8230;tot.

 Doch diesesmal habe ich mein Ableben so günstig nach hinten gelegt, dass zwar der ein oder andere Raidkollege aber auch der Boss die Radischen von unten bestaunt.

 Juhuu alle freuen sich einen zweiten Bauchnabel, mein Magen kurbelt schon mal die Magensäure an, der Loot (es war kein Pala dabei) wird gedisst.

 Die Uhr zeigt kurz nach vier.



 Der nächste Boss wird erklärt. Der wäre im Gegensatz zu ersten Boss zwar ein klein wenig schwieriger, aber doch locker machbar

 Genaugenommen würde es sich ja um zwei Bosse handeln. 

 Die dürften sich beide auf keinen Fall berühren. Ausser wenn der Tank ein Debuff hätte, dann müssten sie sich berühren, aber auch nur ganz kurz,

 Die Heiler müsten immer genau zwischen den Beinen von dem Boss stehen, der grade nicht in Rage wäre, würde er in Rage kommen müssten sie wechseln außer der Tank würde grade mit dem anderen Tank wechseln, dann müssten sie Healstopp einlegen, weil sie sonst den Boss heilen aber nur solange bis der Buff auf den zweiten Boss ausgelaufen wäre. Dann müssten sie zu den Castern rennen und Gruppenheal spammen. Wenn dann der rechte Boss bei 45, 32% sei und der linke bei 53,46% (nicht früher und nicht später) müssten die Caster und die DDs die Kleidung tauschen. 

 Danach müssten die Melees den Boss in einem exakten Oktaeder durch den Raum kiten, während die Tanks von den Castern mit den Healklamotten gebufft würden.

 Genau 45 Sekunden später müssten dann alle drauf achten, dass sie bei der nun folgenden Flammenwelle in einer seitlichen Ausrichtung von genau 32 Grad zueinander stehen&#8230;&#8230;es wurde grau um mich.

 Als ich aus meiner tiefen Ohnmacht wieder erwachte war es draussen dunkel. Mein Monitor informierte mich darüber, dass meine Serververbindung unterbrochen sei.

 Ich bin seit dem nicht wieder on gewesen&#8230; ich fürchte mich vor dem Satz: Ihr seid in keiner Gilde.


----------



## kdvub (28. Juli 2010)

Mir scheint Ohrensammler ist ne Ohrensammlerin, xD

lol, genau so geht raiden^^


----------



## Wirral (28. Juli 2010)

hallo,

wieso sagst du nicht einfach "nein, mag nicht mit." mit mehr oder weniger zucker drauf?

cheers


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Juli 2010)

Wirral schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wieso sagst du nicht einfach "nein, mag nicht mit." mit mehr oder weniger zucker drauf?
> 
> cheers



Weil dann im Gildenchat steht.
"Leider müssen wir den Raid absageb wir haben nicht genug zusammenbekommen. Schade."
Und alle gucken virtuell auf mich


----------



## Misago (28. Juli 2010)

Find ich echt gut geschrieben, ist genau auch der Grund, warum ich eigentlich nicht raide (und wenn ich dann mal mitgenommen werde, machts mir eben keinen Spass - zuviel Hektik ;-))

Also mach dir nix draus, geht mir genau so - und WoW funktioniert gut ohne raiden (meiner Meinung nach). Ein bisschen Bescheidenheit hilft natürlich sehr, damit man nicht immer auf die Spieler neidisch ist, die da mit ihren Items aus ICC etc. rumlatschen ;-)

Mich hats auf jeden fall noch nie so gestört, dass ich mich wieder zum raiden verleiten lassen hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jengor (28. Juli 2010)

Die Bosstaktiken der Geschichte sind geil.
Solche sollte Blizz wirklich mal einfügen.


----------



## Ixidus (28. Juli 2010)

cool story bro


----------



## Piggy D. (28. Juli 2010)

ohne jetzt deinen kompletten post gelesen zu haben, bin ich persoenlich der meinung, dass raiden nicht zwingend zu wow gehoert.
du bist, wie in deinem post erwaehnt, lieber die person die gerne farmt, andere machen lieber pvp und wieder andere raiden. ich denke fuer sowas gibt es auch gilden/notizen/raenge.
ich kenn deine anderen beitraege, habe sie auch gelesen aber der ist mir grad zulang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwizazadera (28. Juli 2010)

Nice Story 10/10

ABER ich gehöre der Fraktion der (leiden)schaflichen Raider an das gehört zu WoW inkl. Loore und allem drum und dran
ich pers. verdamme keinen der NICHT in Raids rennt *G* NUR die PvP Fraktion verdamme ich ! WoW war und wird nie ein PvP
Game sein war es am Anfang nicht (ok bissl open PvP) aber der ganze Arena Kram usw. suckt nur.

Ich finde haltman verpasst so einiges von Wow wenn mann nicht Raidet wieso? ich schiel mal auf die Story das die WoW Welt vom 
Bösen bedroht wird das bekämpft werden muss *G*


Und Bosstaktiken zu erarbeiten und diese dann (früher zu Vanilla) nach langen und harten Kämpfen zu legen macht mir pers. einfach spass

Aber jeder wie er mag und will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Tschuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Rabaz (28. Juli 2010)

Gut geschrieben ^^ danke dass ich hier mal wieder wirklich grinsen durfte anstatt nur immer die Augen zu verdrehen.

Ja ich raide auch nicht und existiere trotzdem. Neben deinen Erfahrungen (die ich teile) hab ich auch einfach keinen Bock, mir meine Spielzeiten, jedes Ausrüstungsteil, jeden skillpunkt, jede verzauberung, jeden Sockelstein und dann jede Bewegung quasi vorschreiben zu lassen. Da kann ich auch nen dressierten Affen an die Tastatur setzen und solange was anderes machen.


----------



## Mirucalix (28. Juli 2010)

Verdammt gut geschrieben!!! 
Hab gerade Tränen vor Lachen in den Augen :-)

Wieso war ICH noch nie in diesem Raid?


----------



## Nomisno (28. Juli 2010)

Die story ist lustig.

Die erste Bosstaktik finde ich als ab-und-an-mal-raider lustig und interessant als ansatz, die zweite is psycho ^^


----------



## Morélia (28. Juli 2010)

Super geschrieben und im Kern so wahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (28. Juli 2010)

Wunderschön, wirklich eine Erheiterung meines Arbeitstages, so macht das Arbeiten gleich wieder Spass.


----------



## Saberclaw (28. Juli 2010)

Lustig und gut geschrieben, aber ich finde, dass WoW ohne diese Raids nicht das wäre, was es ist.

Raiden ist eben der Endcontent, an dem viele knabbern können, denn sonst würde es ein wenig zu langweilig werden.
Auch wenn man das ganze auf 5er Inis abwälzt...in einer großen Gruppe hat man eifnach ein epischeres Gefühl (nicht in WotLK...)

Aber ich stimme dir zu, dass die Schattenseiten der Raids, wie Stress, Hektik, geflame usw. schon den Spaß nehmen können.

Aber wie gesagt, WoW ohne Raids wäre zum Scheitern verdammt.


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (28. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch eine überzeugte Nichtraiderin gworden. 
Grund: 
-Die Gilden verlangen das man sich zeitlich einbringt, nicht wenige möchten 3 Abende in der Woche á +4 Stunden anwesend sein kann. Geht nicht. Menschen mit Arbeit, Familie und anderen Hobbys schaffen das nicht. WoW ist da ziemlich unflexibel. 
Hinzu kommt noch das es meiner Mienung nach zu viele Equipmöglichkeiten gibt. Übersetzt heißt das dann "ICC 25er an 3 Tagen in der Woche, für alles Mögliche gibt es Minus-DKP. Items wohl erst ab Raid 20 weil du vorher keine Punkte hast" Mein erster GEdanke: Ungeil. Dann gehts weiter "Aber wir gehen auch noch Rubinsanktum. DU musst dabei haben einen Wohnwagen, einen Goldenretriver, 3 Flaschen Cola, einen Stöpsel damit du nicht aufs Klo musst, wahlweise auch ne Schüssel, nen Blumenstrauß und natürlich dein Zelt fals wirs nicht sofort schaffen" Auch ungeil. "Achso und Archa raiden wir auch. Bring das ganze Zeug da auch bitte mit weil SONST


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ". Prügelstrafe und Rädern sind wieder in Mode.
Ich versuche mich derzeit am PvP. Aber das ist ja wie ich entdecken musst auch größtenteils nur über PvE erreichbar...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  BGs gehen leider nur alle 30 Minuten auf, also tanke ich Heros für MArken (doofe Erfindung) und diese Splitter.

Fazit: Raiden ist nicht jedermanns Sache, wenn du es nicht magst lass es bloß, das reduziert den Spielfun sonst enorm.


----------



## gehhamsterbn (28. Juli 2010)

Wirklich sehr schön zum Lesen und ich musste tatsächlich schmunzeln.

10/10

sehr gut - bitte mehr davon


----------



## Manotis (28. Juli 2010)

Herrlich geschrieben aber ich meine wenn deine Gilde dich zum Raiden nötigt obwohl du lieber pvp spielst, würde ich dir raten in eine PvP bzw Fungilde zu gehen wo du keinen Raiddruck hast. WoW soll eine entspannte Freizeitbeschäftigung sein und es auch bleiben. Sollte dass nicht mehr gewehrleistet sein, würde ich nicht länger in deiner Gilde bleiben. Sollten sie dich gekickt haben sind sie eh die größten "§$%&!!"§$%?, dann würd ich mir erst recht eine neue Gilde suchen.


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juli 2010)

Ixidus schrieb:


> cool story bro



3 &#9733;&#9733;&#9733; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luxuslärm (28. Juli 2010)

Man bekommt Lust mehr zu lesen, sehr schön geschrieben.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (28. Juli 2010)

Jengor schrieb:


> Die Bosstaktiken der Geschichte sind geil.
> Solche sollte Blizz wirklich mal einfügen.



bist du verückt.... hatte gerade echt überlegt, wo Ori drin war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Endera (28. Juli 2010)

HAHAHAH OMG, Super story - ich hab mir nen Ast abglacht!!! ahahhahahaha echt total cool, vorallem die Boss-Erklärungen sind extreeeem lustig. danke dafür!!! will mehr von solchen stories 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasse (28. Juli 2010)

Ja, da hast mal wieder ne super geschichte (mit wahrem Kern)....

Geht mir zum Teil nicht anders!

Auch ist es, wie üblich, sehr nett geschrieben!

Klare 10/10


----------



## Trinkerjugend (28. Juli 2010)

Moins, kann Dich gut verstehn. Bin selber ein mittlerweile eingefleischter NICHT Raider, es liegt mir einfach nicht stundenlang an irgendwelchen Bossen rumzueiern,zudem bin ich bekennender Movementkrüppel (zu faul).

Und wegen Deiner nicht ganz unbegründeten Angst *ihr seit in keiner Gilde* tja dann hast eindeutig die falschen Leute mit drin.
Raid auffüllen kann man auch mit 1-2 Randoms bzw Leuten von der F-List. Geht bei uns ja auch nicht anders, obwohl sich meine Gilde schon fast dran gewöhnt hat das ich NÖ sag, zumindest in 8 von 10 Fällen^^
Da ich mittlerweile 4 Tanks habe werd ich fast immer trotzdem angefragt je nach dem was gebraucht wird aber nur wegen mir bzw einer Person wird doch net gleich alles abgesagt.

Fazit: gehe einfach nur dann mit wenn wirkliche Lust da ist , ansonsten sollte dich eine vernünftige Gilde nicht gleich kicken nur weil deine Spielinteressen anderweitig liegen.


----------



## Dark Phill (28. Juli 2010)

Das könnte die Bosstaktik von Hogger sein^^


----------



## Aggropip (28. Juli 2010)

Wie immer eine gute Geschichte^^


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (28. Juli 2010)

weiß ja nich ob du übertrieben hast aber wenn nunma einer ausfällt und du keinen bock auf raiden hast bzw sogar schon deinem freund versprochen dass du etwas mit ihm machst, dann is das eher unfair gegenüber deinem freund als den leuten in deiner gilde...


----------



## skyline930 (28. Juli 2010)

Humoristisch eine 11/10.
Ansonsten: Prinzipiell hast du schon recht. Ist in der Geschichte natürlich alles recht überspitzt, aber als nicht-raider plötzlich in die "Situation" hineingeworfen zu werden, und das auch noch als Heal kann schon etwas verwirrend sein. 
Aber gelacht habe ich echt heftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wakosan (28. Juli 2010)

Die Geschichte ist lustig aber zum Glück sowas von übetrieben.

Wenn das alles so wäre würde ich auch nicht mehr raiden.

Aber wie sieht der Raid Alltag als heal wirklich aus?

Mann heilt un heilt und heilt.. rennt hier und da aus dem Feuer raus und im groben und ganzen wars das auch schon.

Das einzige was noch Abwechslung bringt in Traumwandlerin wenn du durch die Portale gehn darfst.

Den rest macht mann vor allem als Heal Brain afk


----------



## Poison-Yvi (28. Juli 2010)

DarkfocusAngel schrieb:


> bzw sogar schon deinem freund versprochen dass du etwas mit ihm machst, dann is das eher unfair gegenüber deinem freund als den leuten in deiner gilde...



Ohne dir was böses zu wollen, der besagte Freund den du meinst ist sein Wohnzimmerschnarchstuhl, der hat sicher nichts dagegen.
Ansonsten hast du aber vollkommen recht und sollte die Gilde dich (also Ohrensammler) kicken war sie nicht die richtige für dich, auch wenn das hart klingt.

Ich selbst raide (meistens) gern, aber deine Problempunkte bringen mich immer wieder zum Zweifeln, ob ich das wirklich gern mache...


----------



## Dalfi (28. Juli 2010)

Wie (fast) alle Beiträge sehr nett geschrieben 10 / 10


----------



## Latharíl (28. Juli 2010)

mhm...das mit den taktiken un dem abschweifen erinnert mich an meinen raid..sobald mein leader irgendwas erkärt....dann setzt mein hirn auch aus xD 

aber nice geschrieben


----------



## Quendimimi (28. Juli 2010)

Story war absolut nice1.

Aber mal im Ernst raiden ist,finde ich jedenfalls, das langweiligste was es in wow gibt. Was zum Henker macht man denn mal außer seine Prioliste fahren? Aus Kreisen rausrennen, Adds tanken, o.a. sind KEIN Movement im fortgeschrittenem Sinne. Es ist immer witzig zu sehen wie viele PvEler Backpedaln sobald ein mob auf sie zu kommt. Die Taktiken sind soätestens nach dem 2. mal ausgelutscht und richtig derbst skill braucht man nur in extrem seltenen Situationen beim Raiden, was ich persönlich schade finde.


----------



## Reverend Bluesman (28. Juli 2010)

WIE GEIL!!! 10/10 :-)))) Ich raide auch schon länger nicht mehr. Aufgehört habe ich am Tag, als Ony25 kam. Ich war bis dahin eh schon nur Gelegenheitsraider zu der Zeit. Ab und zu halt mit der Gilde (ich mochte auch nicht nein sagen :-) und zu BC Zeiten war ich auch mal in einer festen Raidgruppe. Aber naja, 4 Stunden und länger gezwungenermaßen vor wow sitzen, war nicht so mein Ding. bekomme auch Hunger dabei. ;-) In der Zeit vom Ony25 Start war Gearscore noch nicht bekannt, aber Recount wurde schon scharf beobachtet. habe mich dann unter Angabe meines dps (Pflicht!) für Ony25 gemeldet und wurde mitgenommen. Ony ist ja nun nicht sooo schwer, mehr als 2 mal Achselzucken kann die Dame ja eigentlich nicht. Naja, den Vogel haben wir gelegt und so ein paar "Helden", die vorher schon damit rumprollten, in welchen Top-Guilden sie demnächst raiden, verabredeten sich für Ony10 im Anschluss. Aber ein Moonkin wäre noch nötig. Ich habe mich darauf im TS angeboten, auch im Ony10ner noch mitzumachen. Keine Antwort. Hm, Problem mit meinem TS? Nö. Nochmal meine Hilfe als Moonkin angeboten. Leichtes gegrunze im Kanal, nee, ich wäre ja echt zu schlecht. Da würden sie lieber einen anderen suchen. Nun ja, ich bin vielleicht nicht der beste Moonkin der Welt, aber Platz 7 im recount bei Ony25 fand ich eigentlich ganz ok, zumal ich noch mit einem Battlerezz (musste den erstmal finden) und Aushilfe beim Heilen beschäftigt war. Na, das war dann schon der Vorbote des Gearscore-Wahns und auf so einen Blödsinn habe ich einfach keinen Bock. Ausserdem gibt es ja noch viele Möglichkeiten in wow Spass zu haben. Habe mir einen DK hochgezogen, mit dem ich Instanzen nach und nach solo meistere. Und mit meinem Shadow nerve ich die Horde in 1K-Winter. :-) Main alter Main, der Moonkin, sammelt derweil Erfolge. :-)


----------



## Bloodangel80 (28. Juli 2010)

3MinutenTerrine schrieb:


> Ich bin auch eine überzeugte Nichtraiderin gworden.
> Grund:
> -Die Gilden verlangen das man sich zeitlich einbringt, nicht wenige möchten 3 Abende in der Woche á +4 Stunden anwesend sein kann. Geht nicht. Menschen mit Arbeit, Familie und anderen Hobbys schaffen das nicht. WoW ist da ziemlich unflexibel.
> Hinzu kommt noch das es meiner Mienung nach zu viele Equipmöglichkeiten gibt. Übersetzt heißt das dann "ICC 25er an 3 Tagen in der Woche, für alles Mögliche gibt es Minus-DKP. Items wohl erst ab Raid 20 weil du vorher keine Punkte hast" Mein erster GEdanke: Ungeil. Dann gehts weiter "Aber wir gehen auch noch Rubinsanktum. DU musst dabei haben einen Wohnwagen, einen Goldenretriver, 3 Flaschen Cola, einen Stöpsel damit du nicht aufs Klo musst, wahlweise auch ne Schüssel, nen Blumenstrauß und natürlich dein Zelt fals wirs nicht sofort schaffen" Auch ungeil. "Achso und Archa raiden wir auch. Bring das ganze Zeug da auch bitte mit weil SONST
> ...



ich muss leicht wiedersprechen ^^ habe (koch 12std schichten keine seltenheit) mehr als genug RL-time to go , und bin trotzdem in einer erfolgreichen raidguild. 


Und zum topic kann ich nur sagen jedem sein ding ^^ mir macht erfolgreich raiden am spiel am meisten spass dir halt einfach zu spielen , jedem sein ding ^^ ist ein spiel und jeder sollte machen was ihm/ihr am meisten spass macht <3

hrr ich hör mich an wie ein hippie , und ich mag garkoine pflanzen >.> 



greetz blood


----------



## Neme16 (28. Juli 2010)

wenn dir raiden echt so komplex vorkommt will ich gar nicht wissen was du im richtigen leben arbeitest oO


----------



## Gerti (28. Juli 2010)

Ohne raiden hätte ich schon längst aufgehört. Alleine irgendwas machen ist nicht sooo mein Fall. 
Ich raide jetzt seit BC mit den Leuten, inzwischen kennt man einige auch im "RL" und ohne die ist es einfach nicht so lustig, wie wenn man mit ihnen was macht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Juli 2010)

Poison-Yvi schrieb:


> Ansonsten hast du aber vollkommen recht und sollte die Gilde dich (also Ohrensammler) kicken war sie nicht die richtige für dich, auch wenn das hart klingt.



Bevor ich wirklich gekickt werde möchte ich mal schnell meine Gilde in Schutz nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Geschichte ist eine Sammelsurium aus dem was ich erlebt habe und schliesst frühere Gilden mit ein.
Meine jetzige Gilde toleriert mein Nicht-Raiden halbwegs zähneknirschend, weil ich einige davon zum Teil schon länger RL kenne und würden mich deshalb nicht wirklich kicken.
Aber richtig begeistert sind sie auch nicht.

Bei früheren Gilden hätte es aber wirklich so sein können. Allerdings hab ich da vorehr die Notbremse gezogen und bin gegangen.


----------



## Kehrin (28. Juli 2010)

Ixidus schrieb:


> cool story bro


----------



## cortez338 (28. Juli 2010)

Sehr nett erzählt aber wäre raiden und ich musste wirklich an meine ersten raid versuche in BC denken ^^


----------



## Shendria (28. Juli 2010)

Frag bitte mal bei Blizz nach ob die nicht noch wen fähigen für Boss-Taktik-Design brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist echt gut geschrieben, ich grins noch immer von einem Ohr bis zu anderen. 
Auch wenn ich früher ein "viel"-Raider war (man wird es mir wahrscheinlich nie glauben das es 2 Tage während BC waren), kenn ich deine Schilderungen von Raids nur allzugut. Mir kann man Taktiken erklären bis zum abwinken, ich werd sie nie verstehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei mir findet sich dann spätestens nach 2-5 Tries selbst ne Taktik für mich raus, die ich ohne Probleme durchziehn kann (Kommt wahrscheinlich vom 2fps-raiden aus BC). 
Mir machts auch alles andere als Spaß Taktiken wie "Wenn der grüne Affe von links kommt dann weglaufen, ist es aber der orange von rechts dann den knuddeln, am besten noch während man die Schlange die ausm Gulli in der Mitte kommt beißt (weils nen Buff für dich gibt) usw. usw.". Meistens is da nach ner Minute Sendepause für mich.

Heute versteh ich Leute die wenig bis gar nicht raiden um einiges besser als damals noch. Ich raide auch nur noch 1x die Woche, wenns denn von der Arbeit her hinhaut. Die restliche Zeit die ich online bin, verbring ich meistens mit twinken, ein wenig farmen (bloß nicht zuviel, ich hasse es eigentlich) oder alten Content abgrasen mit Gildenkollegen. Der Vorteil der sich daraus ergibt ist ganz einfach der, das ich jederzeit sagen kann "So, ich hau mich jetzt mal mit Freunden auf nen Cafe, man sieht sich später" ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen haben zu müssen, das man ja eventuell die Leute hängen lässt. Ich hab das auch erst nach ner langen Pause kapiert, in der ich umgezogen bin und mir eben nen neuen Freundeskreis und alles suchen musste. Heut kannst mich mit nem 25er Raid jagen... brauch ich nicht mehr, im Gegenteil wird mir dabei irgendwie eher schlecht bei dem Gedanken mir das nochmal anzutun. Lieber geh ich mit den Leuten an einem Abend der Woche ICC10 hab mit den Leuten dort meinen Spaß, als das ich nochmal mit den sog. Ober-Pro`s des Servers in ne 25er rennen würde nur um mich erstens gscheid flamen lassen zu müssen (was bei mir meistens zum Ende-der-Welt-Zauber beigetragen hat) oder sonst irgendwie blöd angreden zu lassen. Solang ich nicht wieder nen 25er finde, bei dem ich wirklich meinen Spaß habe, werd ich auch keine Ini dieser Größe mehr betreten... (Mal abgesehn davon das es viel mehr Spaß macht nen Heil-Schami in nem 10er zu spielen)


----------



## _Boîndil_ (28. Juli 2010)

echt super story genau deswegen geh ich auch immer seltener raiden aber die ham ja mit cataclysm gesagt dass es kürzere raids aber dafür mehr gibt da freu ich mich schon drauf :=)


----------



## Skyggen (28. Juli 2010)

Wirklich ansprechend geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin selbst eingefleischter "Nichtraider" und kann Dich da voll verstehen ! Klar, man linst natürlich immer mal wieder auf die ganzen Chars mit Gearscores von teilweise über 6K - aber wozu ?! Mit dem nächsten Addon beginnt sowieso wieder alles von vorn *fg*

Außerdem habe ich eh genug mit meinen aktuell neun Chars zu tun. Jeder will 'ne ordentliche Kluft aus den hero Inis oder via Emblemtausch. Dann gibt's noch 'n paar schmucke Titel und Albinodrachen bzw. Drachenfalken für's standesgemäße Vorwärtskommen dazu. Damit noch nicht genug, will man ja auch seine Berufswünsche nicht vernachlässigen und entspannt sich nebenher mit Angeln.

Ach ja - glatt vergessen - um allem die Krone aufzusetzen, hat man ja auch noch seine "Verpflichtungen" im RL zu beachten (Arbeit, Kinder, Haus & Garten, Freunde usw.). Könnte ich mich nur für einen Hauptchar entscheiden, und die anderen in der Versenkung verschwinden lassen, würde ich mich ja vielleicht auch mal nach ICC wagen - aber die Kleinen sind einem alle soooo ans Herz gewachsen, dass ich mich diesbezüglich einfach nicht entscheiden kann ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal, I'm happy so far und vermisse nichts. Und immer wieder dran denken: *Das nächste Addon kommt bestimmt !* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polchen (28. Juli 2010)

xD Grandios!!! 
Irgendwie erkenn ich mich selbst in dem Beitrag :-) sehr gut geschrieben, das mit den Entschuldigungen find ich super xD

weiter bitte!!


----------



## Kennyxd (28. Juli 2010)

dann sag einfach von anfang an, dass du nicht mitraiden möchtest, verstehe dein problem nicht, wenn es dir keinen spaß macht, dann musst du auch nicht mit gehen.
Für mich ist WoW raiden, alles andere ist nur langweilig, weil einfach keine aktion dabei ist, kein adrenalin aufkommt.


----------



## Shendria (28. Juli 2010)

Kennyxd schrieb:


> dann sag einfach von anfang an, dass du nicht mitraiden möchtest, verstehe dein problem nicht, wenn es dir keinen spaß macht, dann musst du auch nicht mit gehen.
> Für mich ist WoW raiden, alles andere ist nur langweilig, weil einfach keine aktion dabei ist, kein adrenalin aufkommt.



Adrenalin beim raiden? ich glaub ich hab was verpasst beim fernsehn....


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Juli 2010)

Kennyxd schrieb:


> dann sag einfach von anfang an, dass du nicht mitraiden möchtest, verstehe dein problem nicht, wenn es dir keinen spaß macht, dann musst du auch nicht mit gehen.



Ich habe seinerzeit ganz ausrücklich nach einer Gilde gesucht die nicht raidet...und auch gefunden. Eine kleine Gilde.
Es waren im wesentlichen Leute mit viel Humor und wir hatten in den 5er Innies viel Spaß. 
Ab und an hatte man auch mal nette Randoms mit dabei, die von unserer Herangehensweise begeistert waren und in die Gilde aufgenommen wurden.
Plötzlich wuchs die Gilde und aus sieben Mitgliedern wurden fünfzehn, und man könne das mit den raiden ja doch wenigstens mal probieren.
Man probierte und mochte und raidete und war sauer auf mich weil ich nicht mit mochte. (ein/zwei mal probiert hatte ich wenigstens)
Schliesslich wurden die Differenzen so groß das ich ging.
Etwas später suchte ich wieder eine Gilde, extra ein wenig ältere mit wenig Zeit und Nicht Raider und fand wiederum eine nette kleine Gilde.
Und dann wiederholte sich exakt das gleiche wie oben.

Zur Zeit bin ich in einer Gilde die es erträgt (hoffe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Maibaum01 (28. Juli 2010)

Find ich echt geil geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin auch irgendwie voll deiner Meinung^^


----------



## Samaraner (28. Juli 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Adrenalin beim raiden? ich glaub ich hab was verpasst beim fernsehn....


Ohne dich beleidigen zu wollen, aber vermutlich gehörst du zu der Gruppe Spielern, die nach 2 Stunden Raid sagen: "So, danke für den Raid. Hat super Spaß gemacht, aber den nächsten Boss schaffen wir nicht. Bis nächsten Mittwoch."

Vielleicht gehörst du ja auch zu den 0,01% aller Spieler die Icc Hero inklusive LK und PdoK 25 auf farmstatus haben... Sollte das zutreffen nehme ich natürlich alles zurück.




@topic: Raids waren schon immer ein Kernaspekt des Spiels. Dort, und bei Quests, wird die Geschichte erzählt und seit WotLK auch geschrieben. Meiner Meinung nach verpasst jeder Nichtraider also einen wesentlichen Teil des Spiels. Ich kann damit leben, schließlich mindert es ja nicht mein Spielempfinden. Allerdings wirst du immer auf Leute treffen die das anders sehen und Unverständniss zeigen. Mein Tipp: Meide diese Personen einfach und du solltest kein Problem haben.


----------



## Ridgster (28. Juli 2010)

schöne story, du hasts als autor voll drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem schön die problrmatik beim raiden aufgegriffen
vor allem die stellen mit den raidmeinungen die lächerlich sind
da fällt einem erst mal auf dass das alles wirklich zum 
............................................________........................ 
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,.................. 
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,............ 
.........................,/...............................................”:,........ 
.....................,?......................................................\,..... 
.................../...........................................................,}.... 
................./......................................................,:`^`..}.... 
.............../...................................................,:”........./..... 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../..... 
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../........ 
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/........... 
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}........... 
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../............ 
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../............. 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”............... 
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\................... 
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__........... 
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,.... 
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\........................ 
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\....................... 
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__.. 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``....... 
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\............... 
ist.

nice gemacht, bitte weitere texte zu anderen vielschichtigen WoW Problemen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (28. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Full



Ja, kenne ich. Ich erinnere mich an die Zeit zurück, in der ich WIRKLICH aktiv geraidet habe, den aktuellen Content. Jeder kann mir erzählen, was er nur will, für mich ist es eine Tatsache, dass Raids unweigerlich Zeit schlucken und einen verpflichten, was einen wiederrum an das Spiel bindet. Meiner Meinung nach sind die Raids der Hauptsuchtfaktor in WoW. PvP kannst du immer mal zwischendurch machen, questen oder Sonstiges auch, eine 5er Instanz lässt sich auch hier und da einschieben. Aber bei Raids ist es vollkommen anders.

Um Zeitpunkt XYZ muss man vollkommen bereit an Punkt XYZ stehen, zu spät kommen wird mit Gemeckere gestraft. Vorher musste man noch das Ganze Buffzeug besorgen, Tränke, Essen und was es sonst noch gibt. Wenn man dies nicht hat, wird es ja auch bestraft, also muss man die Zeit investieren. Man hat vielleicht 2 - 3 Raidzeiten in der Woche, die einen unweigerlich binden. Es können mir viele etwas erzählen, aber ich weiss ganz genau das es vielen so geht. Wie Ohrensammler schon geschrieben hat, der Magen knurrt, aber trotzdem möchte man ja nichts verpassen im Raid, oder die anderen warten lassen.

Besonders negativ ist das, wenn man mit der Familie essen will oder so. Da kommen dann die ersten Probleme. Oder man bekommt einen plötzlichen Anruf, ob man z.B. mit auf eine Party will. Da fällt aber einem ein, dass ja da Raid ist. Nun sagt man vielleicht ab, was die anderen natürlich schade finden. Gleichzeitig würde man aber dennoch gerne mitmachen, man könnte ja etwas verpassen. Raids sind ein Teufelskreis in WOW, zumindest die aktuellen.

Ich mach im Moment nur Classic und BC Raids und das reicht mir schon. In sofern muss ich Ohrensammler vollkommen zustimmen.

EDIT:

Wieder mal ein sehr schöner text, über den so Mancher vielleicht ein wenig nachdenken sollte. Freue mich immer deine Texte zu lesen, sie ruckeln Einige vielleicht ein wenig wach.


----------



## Deis (28. Juli 2010)

Witzig zu lesen. Das nennt man einen Elite- User. Hab mal eine schoene Abhandlung darueber gelesen =)
Aber hier im Forum beweist Du immer derart dicke Eier, dass es schon an ein Ego jenseits von gut und boese grenzt und ingame bist Du so zahm, kannst net einfach "Nein" sagen? Ach das ist ja suess.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Juli 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Witzig zu lesen. Das nennt man einen Elite- User. Hab mal eine schoene Abhandlung darueber gelesen =)
> Aber hier im Forum beweist Du immer derart dicke Eier, dass es schon an ein Ego jenseits von gut und boese grenzt und ingame bist Du so zahm, kannst net einfach "Nein" sagen? Ach das ist ja suess.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalvar (28. Juli 2010)

10/10
 Endlich mal wieder jemand der sich Mühe gibt. Gabs hier schon lange nicht mehr.
Dazu auch noch richtig gut geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nen Daumen (nicht den grünen)


----------



## FallenAngel88 (28. Juli 2010)

ich bin auch ein "anti" raider...ich mag einfach nicht 2-3 mal die woche von 8-11 in der gleichen ini hängen. dann bekommt man wahrscheinlich nix und die zeit ist für einen persänlich vergeudet. da mach ich lieber pvp. da hat immer jeder der mitmacht was davon..und wenns nur ehre oder arena punkte sind


----------



## Bartim92 (28. Juli 2010)

also mir hat deine Geschichte großen Spaß gemacht zu lesen ausserdem kann ich dich in deinen Problem gut verstehen


----------



## _Boîndil_ (28. Juli 2010)

ganz klares 

/sign Meneleus01


----------



## Carn1feX616 (28. Juli 2010)

> Wenn dann der Boss dreimal mit der rechten Achsel zuckt müssen alle deren Nachnamen mit G beginnt nach rechts laufen die anderen nach links, ausser die Mages, die müssen auf und ab springen


Made my Day. Genialer Text und super lustig geschrieben ^^

Ich finds auch vollkommen ok wenn jemand nicht gerne raidet. Selbst wenn man raidet kanns einem nach ner Weile gehörig auf die Nerven gehen, von daher absolut verständlich.
Und außerdem steht MMORPG ja für "Massively Multiplayer Online Roleplaying Game" und net für "Massively Multiplayer Online Raiding Game" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daher sollte es jedem selbst überlassen sein ob er die Möglichkeit raiden zu gehen in Anspruch nimmt oder nicht. Denn es soll ja noch Leute, die sich mit weniger zufrieden geben als im Endcontent zu raiden und einfach nur mal bissi beim zocken entspannen wollen.


----------



## Rygel (28. Juli 2010)

klingt wie jeder standardraid, den ich kenne. die bosstaktiken klingen immer hochkompliziert (in guides und beim erklären) aber wenn man selbst mal teilgenommen hat kann man es meist in 3 - 7 sätzen easy zusammenfassen.

ich selbst bin auch kein großer raidfreund weil ich es HASSE dort zuzusagen und damit ggf. nen "richtigen" abend mit freunden, freundin, bekannten abzusagen für ein computerspiel. (rauslügen für nen raid kennt sicher jeder hier, oder?)

die ganze schöne gruppensülze (raidverband, gilde, beides) führt mitunter zu nem schönen gruppenzwang, gerade als heiler oder tank. ob das beabsichtigt ist/war und in zukunft noch absichtlich angeheizt wird (stichwort gildenperks) sei mal dahingestellt.

ich habe meinen frieden damit gemacht nie der allerobergeilste raidfreak zu sein und freue mich, dass ich nicht auf dem flughafen dalaran rumgammeln muss um mein neuestes mount zu präsentieren (dass aber gleichzeitig noch 1245 andere leute haben, von denen auch noch 7 neben mir stehen).


----------



## Shendria (28. Juli 2010)

Samaraner schrieb:


> Ohne dich beleidigen zu wollen, aber vermutlich gehörst du zu der Gruppe Spielern, die nach 2 Stunden Raid sagen: "So, danke für den Raid. Hat super Spaß gemacht, aber den nächsten Boss schaffen wir nicht. Bis nächsten Mittwoch."
> 
> Vielleicht gehörst du ja auch zu den 0,01% aller Spieler die Icc Hero inklusive LK und PdoK 25 auf farmstatus haben... Sollte das zutreffen nehme ich natürlich alles zurück.



Ich gehör weder zu den einen noch zu den anderen.... wenn der Boss beim 10ten mal noch net liegt dann gibts halt nen 11ten try, wenn er nach dem 99ten net liegt nen 100ten.... LK hero hab ich auch nicht, weil ich jetzt wieder mit leuten raide mit denen ich spaß beim raiden habe und net nach jedem zweiten Satz mir anhören muss wie sehr man doch wieder rumgimpt.... Die Zeiten in denen Raiden mir wirklich Spaß gemacht hat sind schon längst vorbei....


----------



## KickX (28. Juli 2010)

der tank tankt,der boss zuckt....da musst ich aufs klo,sonst hätte ich mich nass gemacht vor lachen.


----------



## Samaraner (28. Juli 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Ich gehör weder zu den einen noch zu den anderen.... wenn der Boss beim 10ten mal noch net liegt dann gibts halt nen 11ten try, wenn er nach dem 99ten net liegt nen 100ten.... LK hero hab ich auch nicht, weil ich jetzt wieder mit leuten raide mit denen ich *spaß beim raiden habe* und net nach jedem zweiten Satz mir anhören muss wie sehr man doch wieder rumgimpt.... Die Zeiten in denen Raiden *mir wirklich Spaß gemacht hat sind schon längst vorbei*....


Muss ich das verstehen? Ich hoffe nicht.


In meiner Gilde ist die Anspanung bei neuen Encountern immer groß, das merkt man allein an den Reaktionen der Leute im TS wenn der Boss dann endlich liegt. Da ist es egal ob es danach noch einen try und noch einen try und noch einen try gibt. Jeder weiß das es beim nächsten try dieselben Vorraussetzungen sind, wir also wieder bei 0 anfangen würden. Der Gedanke "Jetzt keinen Fehler machen" ist es, was den Nervenkitzel ausmacht. Und je mehr Nervenkitzel beim Bosskampf, deso größer die Freude nach dem Kill. Das ist nicht nur in WoW so, sondern generell bei jedem Spiel.


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Juli 2010)

Erstmal das grundsätzliche für solche Texte: 10/10, weil die Bosstaktiken einfach grandios sind UND hier eine wirklich ernste Geschichte angesprochen wird: 

Fehlinterpretation von Wipes und Bosserklärungen, die sich im Nirvana verlieren bzw. die Unverständnis des einzelnen Spielers

Es fehlt vielen Leuten einfach an der Offenheit, selbst zu bemerken, was man selbst falsch macht. Man kann einfach nicht als Betrachter (auch wenn man Teilnehmer ist) den Raidverlauf (und schlußendlich Wipe) einschätzen. Wer selbst bemerkt, das es daran liegt, das man eben zu schwach ist ODER aber nicht versteht, wie der Boss zu bezwingen ist (nur 2 mal gedreht und man ist als Top-DD tot^^) muss entsprechend nachhaken und auch den Raidlead darüber aufmerksam machen.

Nun liegt es in der Natur des einzelnen Menschen, seine Fehler nicht vollends einzugestehen. Wer offen immer wieder sagt, ich bin schuld, weil ich so schnell umfalle oder zu wenig Schaden mache bzw den Boss nicht verstanden habe, wird schlußendlich auch nach einigen bösen Reaktionen des gesamten Raids doch einfach Recht behalten!

Erst kürzlich standen wir mal wieder vor Fauldarm, hatten eine tolle Randomgruppe zusammengestellt, die auf vielleicht 4-5k Durchschnitts DPS kamen (man braucht ja auch nur 6k DPS, damit er nicht in den Berserker geht...) und sind natürlich grundsätzlich in den Berserker gekommen. Ich wusste, das es an dem wenigen Schaden lag und nicht an den Fehlern, die 1-2 Spieler begangen haben (explodierende Sporen, Aggropull, Discs), habe dies auch offen mit anderen Gildenmitgliedern angesprochen (im Gildenchat, weil wir eh keine oder nur wenig Beachtung fanden im Raidchat), aber ein undurchsichtiger Raidlead musste immer wieder feststellen, das es natürlich an der einen Person lag, die keine 2 Sporen abbekommen hatte und natürlich NUR deshalb 30% TP übrig waren, als es in den Berserker ging.
Wir sind geblieben und haben geweint. Wie kann es sein, das 4 Leuten, von denen ich der Einzige war, der Fauldarm schon am Boden gesehen hatte (die anderen waren das erste mal da), wie kann es sein, das wir 4 Leute schneller bemerken, das wir das auch noch 3 weitere Stunden (was wir auch schlußendlich getan haben) wipen können, es aber niemals schaffen würden und der Raidleiter so optimistisch bleibt?
Ende vom Lied: Nachdem 2 von 4 Leuten plötzlich dann doch nicht mehr eingeladen wurden, weil sie so schwach sind (nur 5k DPS "noobs" lt. Aussage des Raidleads (im angesprochenem Fauldarm Raid Platz 8+9 von 25)) und er mir offen erklärt hat, das er auf solche Gimps doch lieber verzichtet, weil er endlich Königsmörder sein möchte und deshalb nur noch uns beide als Topspieler braucht, weil er Königsmörder werden MUSS, weil es es sich verdient hat und schon soooo lange wartet, haben wir einfach diesen Raidlead verlassen.

So viel also dazu...

Zu dem Thema "ich raide, also bin ich" kann ich nur sagen, das man auch irgendwann fertig gequestet hat und sich nach schwereren Aufgaben sehnt, als die ersten 50 Quests NACH dem Meister der Lehren. Spätestens wenn man eh schon alles erreicht hat, was man wollte und nun wieder im Wald von Elwynn landet, um eine weitere Quest zu erledigen, benötigt man etwas Härteres.
Schlachtzüge/Dungeons SIND härter. Leider Gottes droppt auch nur in Schlachtzügen das beste EQ und nicht nach wesentlich langwidrigerer Arbeit beim questen. Ergo kann man selbst, wenn man WoW quasi durchgequestet hat, nochmal komplett neu anfangen mit neuem EQ, was man vorher monatelang zum questen benutzt hat und was natürlich auch gereicht hat.
Raids sind zwar nicht die zähesten Geschichten in WoW, haben aber einen anderen Schwierigkeitsgrad, als die Geduld, die als Meister der Lehren verlangt wird.

Und um schlußendlich zum Thema Raid ODER Quester zu kommen: Erfolgsjäger (Wahnsinnige u. ähnliches) und Meister der Lehren/Unermüdliche mag ich lieber sehen, als Königsmörder mit 6,3k GS und nem blutgetränkten Waschlappen, will meinen Frostwyrm. 
Ich finde solche Leute einfach nur bewunderndswert, schaffe es aber selbst nicht, mich dazu zu bringen, selbst diese wirklich extremen Geschichten fertig zu machen, weil ich mich nach schneller Unterhaltung sehne. Bisher bekomme ich diese vor allem in Raids, in denen ich mich ständig konzentrieren muss. Ich hoffe, das ändert sich mal, wenn ich wirklich alle Raids gesehen, erlebt und geschafft habe...


----------



## Latharíl (28. Juli 2010)

Neme16 schrieb:


> wenn dir raiden echt so komplex vorkommt will ich gar nicht wissen was du im richtigen leben arbeitest oO



wrst du schon mal als nicht-raider plötzlich in nem raid, hast den, dir vollkommen unbekannten, boss erklären lassen...natürlich kurz und knackig, damits gleich losgeht und auf anhieb alles richtig gemacht?
wenn ja: respekt.
wenn nein: stfu

ich hab damalas auch bei arthas im 25er dumm geguckt als mir- die einzige, die den dicken nich im 10er gesehen hat- die taktik geschildert wurde un ich nach dem 4. wipe endlich mal nen durchblick hatte.


oder bei halion...wenns heißt "der shadow ballert erst auf halion, dann auf die adds, dann auf den dicken, aber nur mind blast und nebenher nuked er noch adds und boss, während er dispellt und dem meteor ausweicht"
das war der moment, wo ich überlegt hab aus der schattengestalt zu gehen und mich als holy zu tarnen


----------



## Shendria (28. Juli 2010)

Samaraner schrieb:


> Muss ich das verstehen? Ich hoffe nicht.
> 
> 
> In meiner Gilde ist die Anspanung bei neuen Encountern immer groß, das merkt man allein an den Reaktionen der Leute im TS wenn der Boss dann endlich liegt. Da ist es egal ob es danach noch einen try und noch einen try und noch einen try gibt. Jeder weiß das es beim nächsten try dieselben Vorraussetzungen sind, wir also wieder bei 0 anfangen würden. Der Gedanke "Jetzt keinen Fehler machen" ist es, was den Nervenkitzel ausmacht. Und je mehr Nervenkitzel beim Bosskampf, deso größer die Freude nach dem Kill. Das ist nicht nur in WoW so, sondern generell bei jedem Spiel.



Ich formulier es mal um... der Spaß des raidens wegen ist schon ewig vorbei, den Spaß den ich jetzt beim raiden habe, hab ich rein nur wegen den Leuten. Wenn die sagen würden, wir setzen uns jetzt 4 Stunden aufs Bankdach von OG und genießen die Bilder, hätt ich da genausoviel Spaß als wenn ich mit denen jetzt 4 Stunden in ICC rumgeister....
Es hat aber auch ne Zeit gegeben bei der mir das Raiden deswegen gefallen hat, weil man knifflige Bosse versucht hat umzuhaun... Nur interessiert mich Raiden nicht mehr, wenn es nicht um den Spaß geht sondern nur noch um funkionieren. Der letzte Raid bei dem ich Spaß hatte, war wirklich noch zu BC- Zeiten kurz vorm Nerf-Patch.... Seitedem naja.... Ich weiß was jubeln und freuen bei nem besiegten Boss heißt, kenn ich noch von SSC, TK oder MH her.... dann kam leider der Nerf und alles danach war eigentlich nur noch "Na toll, was machen wa als nächstes?" Wir habens deswegen auch nach Illidan sein lassen mit dem raiden zu BC und haben gehofft das es in WotLk wieder motiviert weitergeht.... Tja, die Gilde gibts nicht mehr, weil die Motivation nicht mehr zurückgekommen ist.... Seitdem bin ich von einem Raid zum anderen, in jedem hieß es nur "Ich bin der Raidleiter, ihr habt zu funktionieren und still zu sein" .... Tolle Sache....


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (28. Juli 2010)

hör doch bitte einfach auf mit wow,und zock was anderes,
meiner meinung nach is derjenige wo nicht raidet,in wow falsch am platz, gibt genug offline games,wo ihr euer solo-ding durchziehen könnt.


----------



## Shadyo4 (28. Juli 2010)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Nice Story 10/10
> 
> ABER ich gehöre der Fraktion der (leiden)schaflichen Raider an das gehört zu WoW inkl. Loore und allem drum und dran
> ich pers. verdamme keinen der NICHT in Raids rennt *G* NUR die PvP Fraktion verdamme ich ! WoW war und wird nie ein PvP
> ...


----------



## Latharíl (28. Juli 2010)

-Mjoellnir- schrieb:


> hör doch bitte einfach auf mit wow,und zock was anderes,
> meiner meinung nach is derjenige wo nicht raidet,in wow falsch am platz, gibt genug offline games,wo ihr euer solo-ding durchziehen könnt.



wo sagt er/sie, dass er/sie nur solo durch wow stromert? nur weil er/sie nicht viel vom raiden hält? lieber in ner 5er gruppe inis durchdümpelt?
leute mit deiner einstellung sollten vllt mal den rechner ausmachen und bisschen sims2 spielen- zum sozialverhalten trainieren


----------



## Shaila (28. Juli 2010)

-Mjoellnir- schrieb:


> hör doch bitte einfach auf mit wow,und zock was anderes,
> meiner meinung nach is derjenige wo nicht raidet,in wow falsch am platz, gibt genug offline games,wo ihr euer solo-ding durchziehen könnt.



Wie gut das WoW nur Raids als Spielaspekt hat.


----------



## Shendria (28. Juli 2010)

-Mjoellnir- schrieb:


> hör doch bitte einfach auf mit wow,und zock was anderes,
> meiner meinung nach is derjenige wo nicht raidet,in wow falsch am platz, gibt genug offline games,wo ihr euer solo-ding durchziehen könnt.



Bist mein Held, ganz ehrlich!! -.-


----------



## Belsina5 (28. Juli 2010)

mir macht das raiden auch keinen spaß mehr,seit 1 jahr raide ich nicht mehr,
ebenso habe ich keine lust viele stunden in einem raid zu verbringen für ein paar marken
und wenn mal mal glück hat 1 epischen gegenstand
in heros bekommt man ja genug hinterher gewurfen das reicht mir mitterweile


----------



## Rabaz (28. Juli 2010)

Neme16 schrieb:


> wenn dir raiden echt so komplex vorkommt will ich gar nicht wissen was du im richtigen leben arbeitest oO



Ohrensammler, steht doch da.

Ich stimme mit ihm 100% überein....aber OK ich arbeite auch nur als Produktionsleiter in einem 300-Mann-Betrieb. Ich weigere mich zu glauben, dass aller raider mir beruflich irgendwas vorraus haben. Das wär schon komisch denn dann müssten da 10.000.000 Betriebsleiter herumlaufen. Also komm hier mal nicht mit so nem Scheiß, ok ?


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juli 2010)

Genau deshalb, werde ich in cataclysm exsesiv PvP spielen.


----------



## Asmodain (28. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte langsam schon das Gefühl das ich fast der Einzigste bin der nicht Raiden geht.

Den das Gefühl wenn man anderen sagt, man Raidet nicht ist oft negativ da man derzeit oft als Non oder ähnliches abgestempelt wird, von daher bin ich nur noch ien meiner Eigenen kleinen 1Mann Gilde wo ich keinem Rechenschaft ablegen mus wie ich meine Zeit in WoW verbringe.

Es ist ist sehr geut geschrieben und spiegelt das auch wieder was ich am Raiden nicht mag.


----------



## Greifswalder1984 (28. Juli 2010)

-Mjoellnir- schrieb:


> hör doch bitte einfach auf mit wow,und zock was anderes,
> meiner meinung nach is derjenige wo nicht raidet,in wow falsch am platz, gibt genug offline games,wo ihr euer solo-ding durchziehen könnt.




Hör doch bitte auf zu schreiben, meiner Meinung nach ist derjenige, DER kein Deutsch kann hier falsch am Platz. Es gibt genug andere Dinge, die Du tun kannst, bei denen Du Dich nicht schriftlich oder mündlich äußern musst.


----------



## Tyrnaar (28. Juli 2010)

Wie wahr, wie wahr...

Gibt auch tatsächlich Menschen, die auf den Satz "Ich raide nicht" reagieren, als hätte man ihnen gerade mitgeteilt, man wolle sich der Partei bibeltreuer Christen anschließen...

Ich selbst habe seit vielen Jahren viel Spaß an Wow ohne dabei mehr als kleiner Random- oder "Socialguild-raids" absolviert zu haben... kann mich dafür einfach nicht erwärmen.
Hinzu kommt, dass ich seit knapp einem Jahr vorwiegend im Spätdienst arbeite, wodurch das ganze Theater so oder so nicht in Frage kommt.

Und falls sich wer wundert, wie ich die meiste Zeit in WoW verbringe, wo ich weder raide, noch PvP mag: Twinken macht Laune... mir zumindest! ^^


----------



## Greifswalder1984 (28. Juli 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ohrensammler, steht doch da.
> 
> Ich stimme mit ihm 100% überein....aber OK ich arbeite auch nur als Produktionsleiter in einem 300-Mann-Betrieb. Ich weigere mich zu glauben, dass aller raider mir beruflich irgendwas vorraus haben. Das wär schon komisch denn dann müssten da 10.000.000 Betriebsleiter herumlaufen. Also komm hier mal nicht mit so nem Scheiß, ok ?




/sign

Ich studiere BWL, bin dazu noch selbständig und ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht, aber ich raide doch tatsächlich auch äußerst ungerne und zwar exakt aus den Gründen, die der TE nennt. Ich lehne mich einfach mal so weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass die wenigsten Hardcore-Pro-Raider, dass von Ihrem RL behaupten können. Insofern besteht denke ich kein engerer mathematischer Zusammenhang zwischen dem GearScore und dem beruflichen Erfolg im RL.


----------



## likoria (28. Juli 2010)

Deine Oma wurde wiederbelebt und du musst schnell nach ihr schauen? =D Nice Story =D Lad dir irgendein Boss encounter runter da musst du nur da drauf drücken was grade leuchtet und dahin rennen etc =D


----------



## Legendary (28. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Weil dann im Gildenchat steht.
> "Leider müssen wir den Raid absageb wir haben nicht genug zusammenbekommen. Schade."
> Und alle gucken virtuell auf mich


Das habe ich schon sooo oft gemacht...aber wenn ich keinen Bock habe habe ich keinen Bock, ich spiele schließlich freiwillig und lasse mich nicht zwingen. Wegen mir wurden auch schon Raids abgesagt...so what.


BTW: Sehr geil geschrieben, wie immer 1o/1o


----------



## Chrisjee (28. Juli 2010)

> hör doch bitte einfach auf mit wow,und zock was anderes,
> meiner meinung nach is derjenige wo nicht raidet,in wow falsch am platz, gibt genug offline games,wo ihr euer solo-ding durchziehen könnt.


Hoffe das du mit WoW nicht World of Warcraft meinst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (28. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön geschrieben. Weiter so


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (28. Juli 2010)

hmm,hier melden sich echt nurnoch casuals und nichtraider zu wort

*duck und weg*


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. Juli 2010)

hab als ich noch gespielt hab zu bc zeiten auch nicht geraidet, aber mit pvp etc kann man sich ja schön die Zeit vertreiben


----------



## Chrisjee (28. Juli 2010)

> hmm,hier melden sich echt nurnoch casuals und nichtraider zu wort
> 
> *duck und weg*


War das nötig?
Wolltest du uns damit mitteilen das du ein erfolgreicher Raider bist?
Bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube das du nicht der einzige bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (29. Juli 2010)

Schon traurig, dass man sich in einer virtuellen Spielgemeinschaft Ausreden einfallen lassen muss um mal nicht zu raiden.
Gut, es sind sehr viele Gilden auf PvE-Raids ausgelegt. Aber was spricht dagegen, wenn jemand mal ne Pause braucht? Dafür hat man Ersatz (einen größeren Spielerpool) und plant frühzeitig. Einspringen ist immer so eine Sache. Viele denken dann immer "Hm wenn ich jetzt nein sage werde ich entweder nie wieder mitgenommen oder generell gemieden".
Und ich denke ab diesem Punkt sollte man sich über seine Verpflichtung Gedanken machen.

Wenn diese so groß ist, dass man sich verstecken oder rumdrücken muss um ein Fünkchen Entspannung im Spiel zu finden - dann sollte man diese Spielgemeinschaft, so nett und erfolgreich die Leute auch sind, verlassen. Es sei denn man kommt damit klar, dass man auf Kommando springt.

In was für einer Gilde/Gamer Community ihr euch befindet könnt ihr mit dem Satz "Ich habe heute keine Lust auf den Raid." erproben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel Spaß


----------



## Seryma (29. Juli 2010)

Hachja lieber Ohrensammler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr, sehr schön geschrieben, ich lese deine Texte ja sowieso immer gern!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei der 1. Bosstaktik hatte ich Schwierigkeiten, mich nicht vor lachen anzusabbern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter so!!! 

achja -> drölf/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minorjiel (29. Juli 2010)

made my day! Lange nicht mehr so über einen Thread gelacht! Thumbs up!


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (29. Juli 2010)

Mal eine ernsthafte Frage: Sollte das witzig sein?


----------



## Zaryul (29. Juli 2010)

Also erstmal fettes GZ an die Ideen. Ich musste doch ab und zu mal schmunzeln. Schön geschrieben und formuliert.^^
Zu dem Thema: Natürlich ist es nicht schlimm, wennde kein Bock hast zu raiden. Ich meine ich zum Beispiel mache hauptsächlich RP, wenn ich zum raiden benötigt werden sage ich entweder Ja oder Nein. Ganz nach Belieben. Ich finde es aber auf jeden Fall echt cool, dass es welche gibt, die keinen Wert aufs Raiden legen und auch so Spass am Spiel haben.^^

MfG
Zaryul


----------



## Zylenia (29. Juli 2010)

Finde ich super geschrieben,musste mehrmals lachen.
Ich raide auch nicht mehr,hab ich früher bis zum erbrechen gemacht,Molten Core,AQ und Co.
War auch noch nie in einer Gilde die ständig raidet,wenn ich mal raide möchte, gehe ich nur Random,da ist man zu nichts gezungen und die sind meist lustiger als so Gilden mit Pflichten,man muss dann und dann on sein usw.
Ich gehe on wenn ich das möchte und raide auch nur wenn ich das möchte und lass mir das nicht von Leuten vorschreiben,was ich im Spiel zutun habe.
Muss jeder selber wissen was er macht,einige finden Raiden toll,andere finden es nur noch langweilig ständig die selben Instanzen abklappern nur damit da mal etwas Zeug dropt,wieder andere können damit überhaupt nichts anfangen ,weil die spielen wollen und das nicht in Stress enden soll.

Geh einfach wieder On und erklär den das,dass es dir zuviel wurde.
Das du mehrmals gesagt hast,das dir Raiden nicht liegt,wenn die dich dann rausgeschmissen haben oder dich danach rausschmeissen,nur weil du ein anderen Spielstil hat,suchst du dir ganz einfach eine neue Gilde.
Wenn du schon länger in der Gilde bist,müssten die das eigentlich verstehen,die kennen dich ja.
Die wissen das dir das nicht gefällt und du dabei Probleme hast.
Aber wirklich tolle Story,so steht man wirklich da wenn man von nichts eine Ahnung hat und die Bosstaktik erklärt wird.^^


----------



## RedDevil96 (29. Juli 2010)

Richtig geil geschrieben ... bitte mehr davon xD

10/10


----------



## Shaila (29. Juli 2010)

Sorry, aber wer hier meint abzustreiten, dass Raids Zeit, Energie und Planung kosten, der belügt sich selbst. Ganz einfach. Raids schlucken Zeit, dass ist nun mal so. Ohrensammler hat also überhaupt nicht Unrecht.


----------



## SchamifurorFrostwolf (29. Juli 2010)

looool..., erst mal den sohn hier eingeloggt, weil ich durch den neuen rechner meine daten nicht mehr weiß..., omma eben! *grins* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jedenfalls supi geschrieben und trifft den nagel voll auf den kopf..., so genau fühle ich mich auch immer!^^

und genau deswegen werde ich jetzt auch nicht sagen, wie ich ingame heiße..., die scham wäre mir zu groß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (29. Juli 2010)

kdvub schrieb:


> Mir scheint Ohrensammler ist ne Ohrensammlerin, xD
> 
> lol, genau so geht raiden^^



Ich würde gerne mal mit dem sammler raiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigerjunges (29. Juli 2010)

Genauso gehts mir auch .
Bin mit meinem Mann und einer Jugendfreundin in einer Drei Mann Gilde.
Da ist nicht viel mit Raiden gehen.
In Game Freunde wollten uns zwar schon mitnehmen, aber ich weigere mich bisher standhaft.
Es macht mir einfach keinen Spaß.
Habe Naxx mitgemacht und einmal auch Pdok, aber es war nix für mich .
Bei den meisten trifft es auf unverständnis, weil Raiden ja so geil ist und man unbedingt mit muß .
Klar is es schön... zuzusehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Mein Mann ging AK 10/25, war auch schon Icc und so ...aber ich mag das nicht , bin auch Movement-Krüppel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lieber zieh ich mir 6 80er hoch ( 6 ter in arbeit ) und farme und mach AH , als das ich mir das Raiden antue .

Ich kann Ohrensammler da voll zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (29. Juli 2010)

Du bist in der falschen Gilde, TE.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2010)

Wirklich sehr gut geschrieben. Habe mich kaputt gelacht.

Bei der 2. Taktik Besprechung erinnert das mich an die alten Zeiten von World of Warcraft. Da ging's auch immer so ab. Im TS habt ihr alle das verstanden?

Mhm...

Mhee...

Super Klasse!


----------



## Rainaar (29. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ......die ganze Choreographie......



Niemand verpackt die nackten Tatsachen so nett wie DU.

Mich erinnert die ganze Sache immer an Sqaredance und die Herausforderung bei der Geschichte ist in der Tat das alle 10/25 Leutchen den Tanz syncron aufführen.
Das bezeichnen die "Pros" dann als "Movement".

Und je nach dem wie eingespielt die Gruppe ist kann das schon mal länger dauern bis sowas klappt. Und genau DAS ist mein Problem damit - ich hab schlichtweg keinen Bock 1-5 mal die Woche 2-5h ein Spiel in schwarzweiß zu spielen nur weil der Squaredance nicht klappt.

Schade ist das zwar bezüglich der teils sehr netten Inzen schon ( Ulduar z.b.) aber man kann eben nicht alles haben.


----------



## Orgoron (29. Juli 2010)

Legendär ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhiteSeb (29. Juli 2010)

Also zur Story muss ich ja nich viel sagen, die war einfach Top!

Aber versteh ich das richtig?
Du machst dir was draus, was andre Leute, die irgendwo in Deutschland/Österreich/der Schweiz sitzen und die du noch nie in deinem Leben gesehn hast, über dich denken?

"Und alle gucken virtuell auf mich"

Machst du dir darüber ernsthaft Gedanken? Such dir ne andre Gilde oder spiel was andres.

Ich such mir doch auch keine Freunde, die mich nicht respektieren und nicht zu mir stehen.


----------



## Shirokun (29. Juli 2010)

Warum er net einfach im /g "nein ich habe kein bock" schreibt? Ganz einfach dann hätten wir nicht so eine coole geschichte =D


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (29. Juli 2010)

LOL und ROFL die Katz, so kann nur Ohrensammler schreiben, Made my day 100/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yurki (29. Juli 2010)

Made my Day !!! 

Super geschrieben und schön zu lesen das auch so gedacht wird. Und nich immer nur raiden raiden raiden um jeden Preis. Ich bin da auch ehr der gechillte. Seh ich den einen Raid heute nicht dann morgen eben oder übermorgen...


----------



## Lovac (29. Juli 2010)

Also ich gehör zu den Casual PvP Spielern ein bissl BG,Arena,vor OG Duelle und Open PvP aber raiden mag ich kein bisschen.

Heute wieder nach paar Monaten wolle ich mal aus spaß ICC probieren. Gesagt getan und bin schon beim erstem Boss fast eingeschlafen so langweilig find ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalvas (29. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön geschrieben, besonders der Teil mit den Taktiken.


----------



## Rolandos (29. Juli 2010)

Ohne Raiden ist WoW sehr schnell Langweilig, und wenn man raided wird es etwas später Langweilig. Zum Beispiel ohne Raiden hatte ich 2 Monate Spass, mit Raiden noch einmal 2 Monate, dann war wieder eine Pause fällig die jetzt schon ein halbes Jahr dauert. Bloß weil es jetzt ICC und ... gibt fange ich nicht wieder an, ist eh das Selbe.
Es stimmt, das die Raids/inis einfach zu lange dauern, eine ini sollte vielleicht 15 Minuten ein Raid maximal 1 Stunde dauern, ohne Topausrüstung. 
Die beschriebene Bosstaktik,*schmunzel*, ist garnicht so weit hergeholt, genau so kamen mir die Taktiken auch vor. Frage mich, welche WoW Designeridioten sich so etwas schwachsinniges ausdenken. 

Was die Gilden angeht, Tja, da nach mehreren Jahren WoW, die guten Spieler aufgehört haben, sind zur Zeit nur die Leute unterwegs die es immer wieder geil finden die selben Bosse umzuklatschen. Nichts anderes können als die selben Bosse umzuklatschen, es als ihre Bestimmung ansehen, immer die selben Bosse umzuhauen. Das sind dann auch die Typen, die 95% der Gilden ausmachen. 

Was ist ein guter Spieler? Nein, nicht der der alle Taktiken kennt und aus seinem Char das letzte DPS rausholt! Sondern der, der WoW als das sieht was es ist, ein Spiel, niemand wird verletzt oder sonst geschadet. 
Es nicht als Arbeit sieht, sich nicht persönlich angegriffen fühlt weil ein Spieler nicht gut spielt, nicht nach Items geiert. Es soll einfach Spass machen ohne zur täglichen Pflichtdpsgearscoreraiditemgeierübung zu werden.


----------



## Cold-Heart (29. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön geschrieben. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht zu lesen. Kam mir sogar irgendwie bekannt vor diese Bosserklärung. Geht mir irgendwie genauso wenn ich im TS die Taktiken höre...

Ich dachte anfänglich selbst, dass ich kein Raider bin, bis ich vor langeweile die ersten Weeklys machte und dann richtige Raids, da hatte mich die LAune gepackt und versemmel nun wöchentlich zu anfang meine ganzen ID's.
Mann muss es mal versucht haben um zu wissen ob mans mag oder nicht. Und du hast es versucht und gemerkt, dass es für dich nichts ist, das sollte ein Gildenleiter schon verstehen, und dich nicht gleich aus der Gilde kicken, wenn es keine reine Raidgilde ist.
Beim nächsten Mal einfach sagen, dass es nichts ist. Oder vielleicht nochmal mitgehen wenn sie ein Heilerproblem haben. Vielleicht findest du ja doch noch gefallen dran, wenn dir die Bosse in den Inis wie gute Freunde vorkommen und sie wegen eures anblickes schon umkippen.^^


----------



## feanu (29. Juli 2010)

Klasse geschrieben, das hat mir den Morgen versüßt! Danke! Bei meinem ersten (und letzten) Raid war es auch so. Seitdem hab ich mich nicht wieder getraut...! Aber happy bin ich auch ohne Raiden und mir macht WoW trotzdem 'ne Menge Spaß - so ganz ohne Stress! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (29. Juli 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> ...eine ini sollte vielleicht 15 Minuten ein Raid maximal 1 Stunde dauern, ...



Naja das wär schon a bissel arg kurz, durch die Daily-Inis wird ja jetzt schon in 20 Minuten durchgerusht und Raids muss man ja auch nicht am Stück machen sondern könnte es auf mehrere Tage verteilen.

Wird Zeit das CC in normalen Inis wieder vermehrt eingeführt wird, dann wird auch alles wieder interessanter. CC soll ja in Cata mehr Beachtung bekommen, ich hoffe Blizz hält sich dran.


----------



## Heydu (29. Juli 2010)

also erstens mal: Respekt! xD finde die bosskämpfe, die du beschrieben hast, einfach hammer geil.
Musste laut im Büro lachen, bin aber zum glück alleine 

Ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen, wieso du nicht raidest und wenn, wieso da bei dir was schief laufen könnte/kann. Interesse ist einfach nicht da, weil man seine Zeit auch anders nutzen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darf ich, rein aus neugier, wissen, in welchem raid ihr wart? xD würde mich nur interessieren. Mir kam ICC im sinn.


----------



## freezex (29. Juli 2010)

Die Story ist ja echt genial, das gibt relativ genau mein Gefühl vorletzte Woche wieder als ich mich nach nem funraid für n erfolg noch zu Ulduar 10 überreden lies.
Dass wir das ganze auch noch im hardmode versuchen wurde mir dan im raid klar gemacht und das mein Mikro vom headset genau an dem abend irgendwieso nicht mehr läuft passt natürlich auch^^.

Vor allem das mit dem "Boss auf 49% guter try" ist relativ 1:1 so passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber alles in allem gings recht gut, die andern 9 kannten sich doch recht gut aus und bis auf den oben erwähnten boss (erster boss kannte weder rota noch allgemein die Zauber der Maschinen) wurde alles gut angesagt.


----------



## RedShirt (29. Juli 2010)

Hmmm.

Es gibt Leuten, denen macht Raiden keinen Spaß... aber sie gehn gern in 5er Instanzen.
Warum? Der Unterschied liegt eigentlich (!) nur in +5 oder +20 Leuten mehr, und es droppen andere Gegenstände.

Bosstaktiken muß man (geht man grün/blau in Instanzen) auch noch fahren. Sonst kann ein Wipe vorkommen. (bei Invgar mal stehnbleiben und umgebumst werden, bei Keristraza brav stehnbleiben...)

Aus mehr Leuten resultiert:

a) potentiell mehr Flachbrote
b) potentiell komplexere Bosstaktik
c) potentiell weit weniger Übersichtlichkeit am Bildschirm (krach, bumm, bäng Effekt)
d) längere Bosskämpfe (Zeit)
e) ... 

Es gibt Leute, die kapitulieren hier, v.a. wenn wie Ohrensammler eingespielte Trupps auf Neulinge stoßen - das schreckt ziemlich ab.
Daher lieber in die guten alten Bekannten 5er Instanzen (Farmstatus schon lang, evtl noch die 3 neuen schwerer) und dort nichts riskieren.

Ich sag mal, der Kampf gegen Tyrannus (Eisflächen ausweichen, beim Zurückwerfen Kiten, mit Mal Dmg-Stop...) ist schon raidähnlich von der Taktik.

Ich kenn auch jemand, der nicht raidet. Weil die Effekte ihn überfordern, er ergo keinen Dmg macht ("TILT" in manchen Situationen, überfordert) und dann evtl. noch gemobbt wird von den eingespielten DDs.
Da mag man nachher auch nicht mehr weg - teilweise nichtmal mehr in 5er Random Inis.

Wer keine Raids gehen mag, den sollte man respektieren.
Oft sind allerdings die Gründe behebbar... richtiges Raidumfeld und so weiter... da liegts aber am Menschlichen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> Darf ich, rein aus neugier, wissen, in welchem raid ihr wart? xD würde mich nur interessieren. Mir kam ICC im sinn.



Das ist kein bestimmte Raid sondern ein Sammelsurium aus ICC und Nax und MC und was weiss ich wo ich irgendwann mal war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Juli 2010)

In genau deiner Story finde ich mich wieder! Ich mag nicht raiden! Mir als Heiler ist es einfach zu stressig im Raid. Man sieht kaum was, weil man ständig nur darauf bedacht ist die restlichen 9 oder 24 Leute im Auge zu behalten. Und dann die Boss Taktiken *augen verdreh* Ich geb´s zu - ich versteh immer nur Bahnhof und mir macht es keinen Spass nach zehn Try´s zu sagen: "Japp und noch einmal!" 

5er Inis sind was ganz anderes! Die sind lustig und nicht so verbissen, weil der ein oder andere so´nen Raid zu ernst nimmt.
Und das man in einer Gilde, in der man Freunde gefunden hat, nicht immer nein sagen kann ist doch auch klar. Ich entäusche die Leute auch ungern, wenn sie mich fragen, ob ich aushelfen könnte. Meistens sage ich nein, aber hin und wieder hab ich mich auch "breitschlagen"lassen und bin mit gegangen und es hinter her nicht unbedingt bereut aber für mich sieht ein gemütlicher Zockerabend anders aus! 

Top Story- und endlich mal einer der es ausspricht und gesellschaftsfähg macht, wenn man sich outet und sagt: "Ja - ich bin ein Nichtraider!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "


----------



## Technocrat (29. Juli 2010)

Willkommen im Club, Ohri!

Ich raide auch nur wenn ich dazu gezwungen werde (zum Glück bin ich Gildenleiterin und kann Aufgaben and Offiziere deligieren) aber das heißt ja nicht, das man nicht seit fünf Jahren in einer Gilde sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn Du wirklich verstoßen worden sein solltest (unwahrscheinlich), komm' zu uns - bei uns raiden nur die, die wollen. Und wenn bei uns ein Gildie einen andern zum raiden zwingen will, lernt er mal die Leiterin von ihrer zornigen Seite kennen, hehe. Aber was man gegen Raidbeitrittserpressungen durch RL Freunde macht, habe ich auch noch nicht raus...


----------



## zkral (29. Juli 2010)

*grins* und weils so schön war nocheinmal *grins*

Da hat sich meine Frühstückspause zwar etwas verzögert, aber ich fands unterhaltsam.

Nicht jeder mag raiden, und das ist auch gut so. Warum sollte Blizz denn sonst "...und was spielst du?" als Slogan ausgewählt haben?

*und das sag ich als bekennender Raider*


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Juli 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Die beschriebene Bosstaktik,*schmunzel*, ist garnicht so weit hergeholt, genau so kamen mir die Taktiken auch vor. Frage mich, welche WoW Designeridioten sich so etwas schwachsinniges ausdenken.


DU verstehst die Bosstaktiken nicht und bezeichnest die DESIGNER als Idioten?! Wer da wohl idiotischer rüberkommt...



Rolandos schrieb:


> Was ist ein guter Spieler? Nein, nicht der der alle Taktiken kennt und aus seinem Char das letzte DPS rausholt!


Doch, auch das macht, zusammen mit anderen Dingen, einen guten Spieler in WoW aus. Aber jemand, der so etwas wie eine Taktik im Bosskampf nicht versteht kann das natürlich auch nicht nachvollziehen.



Rolandos schrieb:


> Was die Gilden angeht, Tja, da nach mehreren Jahren WoW, die guten Spieler aufgehört haben, sind zur Zeit nur die Leute unterwegs die es immer wieder geil finden die selben Bosse umzuklatschen. Nichts anderes können als die selben Bosse umzuklatschen, es als ihre Bestimmung ansehen, immer die selben Bosse umzuhauen. Das sind dann auch die Typen, die 95% der Gilden ausmachen.


Und DAFÜR würde ich gern mal eine Quelle sehen oder wissen, wie Du sonst auf derart sinnfreie Aussagen kommst...

Edit zum topic: Die Geschichte war witzig und gut beschrieben, auch und grad für Leute, die raiden gehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piefke79 (29. Juli 2010)

10/10 genial!

Bei:

Wenn dann der rechte Boss bei 45, 32% sei und der linke bei 53,46% (nicht früher und nicht später) müssten die Caster und die DDs die Kleidung tauschen. 


konnt ich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rußler (29. Juli 2010)

Tjo...ich raide aktiv seit BC, und kann mir WoW ohne raiden nicht vorstellen, jedoch muss ich sagen hat das raiden seit WotLk 90% seiner atraktivität verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BC RAIDS FTW


----------



## Gerdigerd (29. Juli 2010)

Geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Natürlich MUSS man nicht raiden,um WoW zu genießen und trotzdem genug Feierabend -Beschäftigung zu haben.Raiden kann stressig sein und es kostet Zeit,jemand der einloggt um abzuschalten und zu entspannen,gehört dann auch nicht in einen Raid/Raidgilde und das ist garkein Problem.
Dass es darüber scheinbar Diskussionsbedarf gibt,war und ist ist mir nicht ganz klar.


Was ich bei dem ganzen Geschreibsel jedoch bekriteln muss:

Ihr nicht-Raider beschwert euch über fehlende Akzeptanz?Dass ein großer Teil der Comm kein Verständnis gegenüber eures Spielverhalten hat?


GENAU so zieht ihr hier (natürlich mit gehobenerem Niveau und satirisch,was bei der Gegenseite aber nicht allzu schwer ist)gerade über Raider her und zieht sie ins lächerliche.

Der ganze Thread hier ist eine schön verpackte Flame-Retour-Kutsche und macht euch nicht viel besser als eben die Leute,die nicht mit eurer Spieleinstellung klar kommen und euch auf ihrem Niveau an den Karren pinkeln.

Einziger Unterschied ist der deutlich schönere Ton ,der hier die Musik macht.


----------



## Peloquin (29. Juli 2010)

Hi,

sry aber du bist einfach zu gut. Warum sagste nicht nein, kann Dir doch egal sein du hast gesagt du raidest nicht also raidest du nicht. Kann man so eine entscheidung nicht akzeptieren. Ich kanns nicht leiden wenn Leute einen nicht in Ruhe lassen. Leuten einfach mal ihr Leben lasse das ist heute schon ein Wunder. 

Auf der anderen Seite lach ich gerade, weil genauso wie Du es geschrieben hast, werden die Bosse teilweise auch erklärt. Ich mach das immer so, wenn einer so lange erklärt mach ich immer ein lautes Schnarchgeräusch im TS oder aber ich sage: Kannst du das evtl. nochmal rückwärts auf Madarinchinesisch wiederholen?

So kommt es das wir meistens nur 3 Trys machen und 60 minuten labern. Ich eine kurze zusammenfassung und 1 - 2 profispieler die darauf achten was falsch läuft, das wäre besser. Weil mehr trys = mehr übung.

Ich persönlich raide ganz gerne, aber ich raide auch wirklich nur gerne mit leuten die auch wollen. Deshalb hätte ich dich garnicht genötigt mitzukommen. Keine darf sich über dich beschweren, weil du wolltest ja ursprünglich nicht mit.

Deshalb mach dir mal keine Vorwürfe!

Gruß
Peloquin


----------



## Progamer13332 (29. Juli 2010)

nichtraider---->casual, kein klassenverständnis, noob, noname


is einfach so, sry


----------



## minosha (29. Juli 2010)

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. So ergeht es mir auch wenn ich mal in nen Raid schliddere. Meist hör ich: Wieso bist du nicht gesockelt? oder wieso machst du das und nicht das? und so weiter. Ich bin zwar kritik fähig aber in all diesen Sätzen ist ein Fetter strich darunter der "Ach du Noob" heisst. 

Raids gehen mir zu lang und ich bin meist nach dem zweiten Wipe ein bisschen demotiviert wenn Wie Ohrensammler sagt "Virtuelle Augen" mich strafend anglotzen. 

Fazit ich raide nicht fest und lass die die es gern mach, tun.


----------



## Phenyl19 (29. Juli 2010)

-.-


----------



## immortal15 (29. Juli 2010)

also für mich persöhnlich ises wirklich uvnerständlich wie man nicht raids gehen möchte ........muss ja nichtma sowas wie pdk25 schon naxx10 oder so weil man will ja auch alles sehen =/


----------



## Phenyl19 (29. Juli 2010)

Wie immer sehr schön geschrieben 11/10.

Das erinnert mich an meinen ersten Raid, das war PdK.
Als Raidneuling fand ich die theoretische Erklärung der Nordendbestien,sehr verwirrend.
Mittlerweile kenn PdK im Schlaf,denn Übung macht den Meister,das war immer so und wird auch so bleiben.
Aber aus Zeit- und Lustgründen raide ich nur selten und dann auch meistens nur AK 10/25,wobei das von der Schwierigkeit mehr an eine Hero grenzt und PdK und die Weekly.


edit:"nichtraider---->casual, kein klassenverständnis, noob, noname

is einfach so, sry"

Is einfach nicht so.


----------



## Progamer13332 (29. Juli 2010)

solche nichtraiderleute bekommen bestimmt auch betainvites von blizz -.-


----------



## Arcanem (29. Juli 2010)

Ich persönlich spiel derzeit nur WoW wegen dem raiden... die bosse sind garnicht so schwer wie du das darstellst, sind nur schwerer als is einer Hero. Genau DAS ist der Reiz an Raids, außerdem ist es doch immer so: "The more, the merrier!"


----------



## Gamer_93 (29. Juli 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> wo sagt er/sie, dass er/sie nur solo durch wow stromert? nur weil er/sie nicht viel vom raiden hält? lieber in ner 5er gruppe inis durchdümpelt?
> leute mit deiner einstellung sollten vllt mal den rechner ausmachen und bisschen sims2 spielen- zum sozialverhalten trainieren



/sign

Die Geschichte ist einfach super geschrieben. thumps up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damokles (29. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> … ich fürchte mich vor dem Satz: Ihr seid in keiner Gilde.




Was bei dieser desaströsen Gildenleitung nicht weiter verwundern dürfte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plastic (29. Juli 2010)

sehr witzig geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn der hintergrund kein so doller ist. mach deinen kollegen klar dass du gern in einer/dieser gilde sein möchtest, aber eben mit raiden nichts am hut hast, sicher ist es doof wenn mal kein raid zustande kommt, aber ich denk mir mal dass sich random sicher was finden lässt. 
greetz


----------



## Thau (29. Juli 2010)

-Mjoellnir- schrieb:


> hmm,hier melden sich echt nurnoch casuals und nichtraider zu wort
> 
> *duck und weg*



ALTER? woher willst du Spezialist wissen wer hier Casual spielt und wer nicht???


*duck und weg* is gut so, sonst leg ich dir eine auf!


MFG


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Juli 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> solche nichtraiderleute bekommen bestimmt auch betainvites von blizz -.-


Och, und Dich Imbaroxxor lassen sie nicht mitspielen? Neidisch? Tja, bist wohl doch nicht so "pro" wie Du hier raushängen lässt.


----------



## Schustrij (29. Juli 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> nichtraider---->casual, kein klassenverständnis, noob, noname
> 
> 
> is einfach so, sry



Du bist bestimmt der Pro. Der in Dalaran Mitte rumsteht und für Weekly (z.B Naxx Anub klatschen) 5500 GS verlangt, weil wenn man drunter liegt würde man es nicht schaffen.
Schon allein dein Name sagt mehr über dich auch aus, als dir Lieb ist.

BTT:
Nicht jeder Raidet gerne, ist auch das Gute Recht von jedem. Wenn er Lieber der Farm Typ ist und daran mehr spaß hat, soll er halt Farmen. Ich Persönlich bin der Raider Typ, weil bei Farmen wird mir Langweilig und ich schlafe eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sehr schön geschrieben 5 ***** +


----------



## Technocrat (29. Juli 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> nichtraider---->casual, kein klassenverständnis, noob, noname
> 
> is einfach so, sry


Sorry, aber etwas arrogant-dümmeres habe ich diesen Monat noch nicht gelesen. Z.B. macht jeder PvPler jedem Raider in Sachen Klassenverständnis zwangsläufgig etwas vor. Und ich bin zwar völlig casual, aber seit fünf Jahren ohne auszusetzen in WoW aktiv und Du wagst es, mich als noob zu bezeichnen? Und weil ich seit eben jenen 5 Jahren die größte und älteste Gilde meines Server führe bin ich natürlich ein noname, klar. Aber sonst geht es Dir noch gut, Raiderlein, ja?

Leute wie Du sind es, die der WoW Community ihren schlechten Ruf verpaßt haben.


----------



## Schustrij (29. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Sorry, aber etwas arrogant-dümmeres habe ich diesen Monat noch nicht gelesen. Z.B. macht jeder PvPler jedem Raider in Sachen Klassenverständnis zwangsläufgig etwas vor. Und ich bin zwar völlig casual, aber seit fünf Jahren ohne auszusetzen in WoW aktiv und Du wagst es, mich als noob zu bezeichnen? Und weil ich seit eben jenen 5 Jahren die größte und älteste Gilde meines Server führe bin ich natürlich ein noname, klar. Aber sonst geht es Dir noch gut, Raiderlein, ja?
> 
> Leute wie Du sind es, die der WoW Community ihren schlechten Ruf verpaßt haben.


Reg dich net über die kleinen Kinder auf, der ist erst 13 und kriegt alles in den A** gestopft. KOstet nur unnötige Nerven !


----------



## Psalmensang (29. Juli 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> nichtraider---->casual, kein klassenverständnis, noob, noname
> 
> 
> is einfach so, sry




Raiden ohne Addons = pro

Raiden mit DBM, CTRA, Healbot, etc. = armselig, kein Klassenverständnis, casual, Mensch mit zuviel Freizeit.

Soviel dazu!

PS


----------



## Shendria (29. Juli 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> nichtraider---->casual, kein klassenverständnis, noob, noname
> 
> 
> is einfach so, sry




Das du keine Ahnung von irgendwas hast, wissen mittlerweile glaub alle hier im Forum, du musst es nicht auch noch mit jedem deiner Posts aufs neue bestätigen!
Was für ne großartige Klassenverständniss brauch man denn wirklich beim raiden? 5 Tasten in der richtigen Reihenfolge drücken und ab und zu 2 Schritte auf die Seite gehn weil man aus nem Feuer raus sollte? Das nennst du Klassenverständnis? Ich lieg grad am Boden vor lachen!

Mir wird in den Heros schon jeden Tag aufs neue bewiesen das auch Leute mit T10, T10,5 nicht mehr Klassenverständnis haben wie so mancher "Neuer". Für viele Retri, Enhancer, Ele, Feral, Eulen ist es so, das NUR Heiler rezzen können z.b. => wenn etwas schiefgeht und der Heiler umkippt dann bleibt ihm keine andere Wahl als zu laufen... währenddessen wird natürlich fröhlich weitergepullt und wenn dann ein wipe passiert, was glaubst wer is dran Schuld? Sicher net der Tank der es nicht bemerkt hat das der Heiler nicht in seiner Nähe ist, oder der Retri, der den Heiler eignetlich rezzen hätte können... nö, Schuld is der Heiler, denn der hat ja net geheilt. 

Dein wahnsinns Klassenverständniss bedeutet also auch das Tanks munter drauflospullen, auch wenn der Heiler nach nem Rezz kein Mana mehr hat. Genauso wie DD die alles pullen was nur irgendwie in die Reichweite kommt usw usw. Das hat in keinster Weise was mit Klassenverständnis zu tun, sondern einfach nur mit unfähigkeit, die man sich mittlerweile durchs raiden aneignen konnte... 




Technocrat schrieb:


> Sorry, aber etwas arrogant-dümmeres habe ich diesen Monat noch nicht gelesen...



Du hast noch nie einen seiner wertvollen Beiträge gelesen?   Jeder Beitrag dieses gottesgleichen Helden, beinhaltet genau das Gleiche. Er der Beste, alle andern sind noobs....


----------



## Rainaar (29. Juli 2010)

Psalmensang schrieb:


> Raiden ohne Addons = pro
> 
> Raiden mit DBM, CTRA, Healbot, etc. = armselig, kein Klassenverständnis, noob, noname, Mensch mit zuviel Freizeit.
> 
> ...



Damit hättest Du in einem Satz ungefähr 99,99% aller WOW Spieler als NOOB usw. bezeichnet.


Habt Ihr echt alle soo wenig Selbstbewustsein das Ihr dieses Noob/Pro gelaber ehrlich nötig habt?
Spielt so gut wie Ihr könnt und freut Ech dazu. Es wird eh immer jemand geben der besser ist und auch einen der schlechter is.


----------



## Technocrat (29. Juli 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Reg dich net über die kleinen Kinder auf, der ist erst 13 und kriegt alles in den A** gestopft. KOstet nur unnötige Nerven !



Jo. Und damit das nicht mehr vorkommt, hat er es als Erster auf meine Ignoreliste geschafft - alle seine anderen Beiträge sind nämlich vom selben Niveau.


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juli 2010)

Also lieber Ohrensammler,

ich geh zwar auch ab und an raiden, aber ich kann das nachvollziehen, dass man nicht gerne raiden geht, ging mir am Anfang auch so. Mir hat jedes Mal der Kopf gequalmt, wenn ein (eher schlechter als rechter) Raidleiter den Boss erklärt hat, und ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Wipes ich als Holy und dann als Diszi schon verursacht habe.

Aber ich kenn das, was du schreibst, und wieder mal super geschrieben, daher 10/10 ^^


----------



## benbaehm (29. Juli 2010)

"Zuerst müssen alle vesammelt in der Mitte stehen, nur der Gruppenheiler nicht und der Tank, die stehen ganz woanders. Wenn dann der Boss dreimal mit der rechten Achsel zuckt müssen alle deren Nachnamen mit G beginnt nach rechts laufen die anderen nach links, ausser die Mages, die müssen auf und ab springen. Dabei muss man aufpassen, denn ständig bilden sich unter einem Kreise, wenn die lila sind mit einem Stich ins gelbliche ist das gut, dann darf man drin bleiben, haben die aber eher einen Stich ins türkis schnell rausrennen, außer man hat grade den Bossbuff, dann ist das alles genau andersherum." 

zuuuu geil xD


----------



## Kabooom254 (29. Juli 2010)

2 Sachen :

1. Die Geschichte ist sehr gut geschrieben und hat mich echt zum lachen gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Immer nachfragen auch wenn die Geschichte übertrieben ist und man das nicht so ernst nehmen sollte, wenn man etwas im Raid nicht versteht IMMER nachfragen scheiß auf die " Du noob das doch voll einfach ey " Leute !!


----------



## Eyatrian (29. Juli 2010)

Morélia schrieb:


> Super geschrieben und im Kern so wahr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie immer


----------



## Bazzilus (29. Juli 2010)

Jap einfach nein sagen und gut ist. Son Beitrag im Forum klingt eher nach Mimimi.


----------



## Kalle1978 (29. Juli 2010)

Ich

Habe

Einen

Kritikpunkt.

L

E

E

R

Z

E

I

L

E

N

!


----------



## Helgesen (29. Juli 2010)

Sehr unterhaltsam dein Beitrag (danke dafür),



ich Raider gern und stressfrei, wir gehen nur Gildenintern mit Pausen und gut organisiert. Eigentlich fast immer dieselben Leute, mit viel Spaß im TS. Wie jeder die Möglichkeiten in WoW nutz, kann (Gott sei dank^^) jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## Famenio (29. Juli 2010)

Also ich respektiere die Meinung des TE's.
Aber im Endeffekt, macht doch das Raiden mitunter am meißten Spaß finde ich.
Immerhin ist man da mit Leuten zusammen, kann Spaß haben und zusammen was erreichen.

Ich freue mich immer wieder auf das Raiden, denn bei uns ist es nie langweilig, wir dallern rum 
und albern was das Zeug hällt und trotzdem erreichen wir was.
Das nenne ich SPAß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (29. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das ist kein bestimmte Raid sondern ein Sammelsurium aus ICC und Nax und MC und was weiss ich wo ich irgendwann mal war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



achsoo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollte mir nur ein bild davon machen
dann siehst du dem fall die "bosserklärungen" im allgemeinen so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja, prinzipiell ist alles am anfang kompliziert und schwierig zu verstehen. Doch wenn man in diesem "logik" eingeweiht wird, wird einem dann alles klar und man fragt sich: hä? Das ist doch gar nicht so schwer! wieso hab ich mir das nur so schwer vorgestellt?...

Genau so war es bei mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dann, mein erfolgreichstes Raid, Magi, war alles anderes. Plötzlich hatte alles sinn xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: ich vermiss die Erfahrungsberichte von Damokles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (29. Juli 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> nichtraider---->casual, kein klassenverständnis, noob, noname
> 
> 
> is einfach so, sry



aber du weisst schon, dass das, was du geschrieben hast, sehr viel über dich aussagt gel?

denn bei sowas geht man immer zuerst von sich selbst aus, weil man glaubt, die ganze welt besteht nur aus noobs und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, jetzt haste dich verraten hmm...aber hey, Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung


----------



## Bighorn (29. Juli 2010)

mal wieder super geschrieben.


Ich glaube du mußt dir eine große Gilde suchen, da fällt es nicht so auf wenn du keine Lust zum raiden hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erinnert mich an meine Anfangszeiten "mit 39 anderen durch nen Raid, bin doch nicht verrückt!". Irgendwann bin ich doch mal dazu gekommen, wie die Jungfrau zum Kind, und es hat mords Spaß gemacht.
Das war aber kein Raid bei dem man zum lachen in den Keller mußte, es war wirklich lustig. 
Was ein Jubel, als denn die ersten Bosse das Zeitliche segnete.
Auch die Nichtraider in der Gilde haben sich anstecken lassen. Jeden Sonntag wurde dann mit der Gilde die UBRS im 10er "geraidet".


Ich bin mit meinem Main oder den Twinks gerne mal alleine unterwegs, farm Rohstoffe, skill nen neuen Beruf oder mach Tagesquest sowie Erfolge.
Mit einer guten Raidgruppe macht mir dann aber auch das raiden Spaß. Vorausgesetzt es ist dabei nicht alles zwanghaft und zu Erfolgsorientiert.






-Mjoellnir- schrieb:


> hör doch bitte einfach auf mit wow,und zock was anderes,
> meiner meinung nach is derjenige wo nicht raidet,in wow falsch am platz, gibt genug offline games,wo ihr euer solo-ding durchziehen könnt.




Du tust mir echt leid.


----------



## BillyChapel (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo Ohrensammler,

absolut nett geschrieben, aber das kenn ich / kennen wir ja schon von den Gedichten / dem längsten WoW Gedicht ever schon, dass du das kannst.

Gut, warum muss/sollte man sich rechtfertigen, dass man nicht gern raidet? Ich kann's absolut nicht leiden und finde es vertane Lebenszeit, aber ich gestehe jedem Spieler zu, wie er WoW spielt. Wer raiden will soll's tun, wer nicht, der eben nicht. Es kommt doch nur darauf an, dass man Spaß beim Spielen hat. Warum soll ich mich in meiner kostbaren Freizeit ärgern? Warum mit irgendwelchen irrwitzigen Bosstaktiken herumschlagen (von dir lustig beschrieben)? Warum mich mit Leuten abgeben, die mich mehr nerven, als dass ich Spass an dem Ding hätte?

5-Mann-Inis ist doch gut, da kann man genug Spaß haben und selbst bei Randomgruppen ist die Wiperate (mittlerweile) extrem niedrig. Wenn man es schwerer haben will zieht man einfach Klamotten aus oder schaut, welche Instanzen allein machbar sind. Man braucht doch, um Spaß zu haben oder seine Fähigkeiten zu testen keinen Raid.

Viele wollen's einfach nicht zugeben, dass sie allein wegen der Epix sich dem Zwang des Raidens unterwerfen. Schließlich will man ja wer sein in WoW und die menschliche Neigung (oder nennt man es Gier?) immer das Beste haben zu wollen, was irgendwie verfügbar ist, tut ihr übriges. Also wird 100x der Raid besucht um das Ultra-Roxxor-Schwert zu bekommen. Dabei ist die Verpflichtung, die manche da eingehen, einfach nicht mehr zu verstehen. Es ist einfach lachhaft, welche Anforderungen Gilden stellen und ebenso lachhaft, dass Spieler auch noch darauf eingehen. Damit man nicht aus der Gilde geschmissen wird, ist Raidteilnahme und Pünktlichkeit Pflicht. Wer daran Spaß hat, der soll das machen.

WoW bietet wirklich viel Freizeitvergnügen, auch abseits des Raidens. Würde die Mehrzahl der Spieler auch noch den Rollenspielaspekt beherzigen, wär's noch einen Tick stimmungsvoller. Leider ist das Spiel in Zeiten von GS und DPS ein bisschen gekippt, trotzdem bleibt auch ohne Raid WoW sehr unterhaltsam.

In diesem Sinne: Wer nicht raidet ist der vernünftigere WoW-Spieler!

Gruß
Billy


----------



## Suplo8de (29. Juli 2010)

wären doch nur alle rnd failbobs wie du und würden versuchen dem raiden aus dem weg zu gehen, dann könnte man auch mal ohne valium mit nem twink rnd icc gehen.

Aber mal ehrlich, selbst die taktiken die du beschreibst wären machbar.
Ich kanns es nicht nachvollziehen wie man ein spiel spielen kann ohne daran nur ansatzweise etwas zu leisten. Gräutersammeln und ins ah stellen als Dauerbeschäftigung? Wie hab ich mir dann dein Rl vorzustellen? Das is doch als würde man beim Mensch Ärgere dich nicht wärend die anderen eifrig ihre männchen ins haus bringen wollen mit seinem einen männchen, da man zu faul ist alle raus zu würfeln, immer wieder 2 schritte vor und 1 zurück geht und dabei eine foxtrot melodie summt, oder irgentwelche Star Wars Rollenspiele mit seinen männchen macht, einfach sinnlos!

Naja ich will dich gar nicht weiter flamen, Danke (!) dass du deine unfähigkeit einsiehst und anderen Leuten nicht das Raiden, die Essenz von Wow versaust.


----------



## Knurrlaut (29. Juli 2010)

eine wunderschöne Geschichte, hat spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als aktiver Raider kann ich auch nur bestätigen das manch weniger interessierte (vor allem Spieler die vorgeben aktiv raiden zu wollen, es aber einfach nicht tun, aber halt auch die bekennenden nicht-raider) die Bosserklärungen genaus so verstehen wie hier beschrieben^^
da fehlt einfach das wissen, das durch mehrmaliges tryn auf testservern oder das anschauen von Video-Guides an interessierte schon vorab vermittelt wurde.
Es gibt diese Spieler aber in so gut wie jeder Gilde, die meisten dieser Gilden schimpfen sich Raidgilden, haben aber Mitglieder die nicht gern Raiden und einfach nur dabei sind weil sie die Leute kennen etc. - da sollte keine Angst vor einem Maskottchen-Rang herrschen und auch keine Angst vor einem klaren "Nein - ich habe keine Lust" - denn das ehrliche Zusammenspiel ist genauso wichtig wie das freundliche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz, schreib bitte mehr davon!

edit: ui und an Suplo8de - rückschlüsse von der Spielweise aufs RL lassen rückschlüsse auf deinen IQ zu, der liegt ungefähr bei der Zahl in deinem Namen


----------



## Matchfighter (29. Juli 2010)

Deine Story ist wirklich 1A erzählt bzw geschrieben =) Sowas hört man nicht oft im Forum ^^
Und zum Topic joa Ich raide auch nur dann "wenn" ich lust habe und auch nur wenns nicht zulang dauert.
Denn soviel Lust mich 4Stunden am Stück an WoW zu hocken, ist an manchen Tagen nicht bei mir angesagt .
Manchmal wiederum setz ich mich gern mal an ne icc grp die ja auch so 4 stunden und länger dauern kann, eben 
immer wie die Laune grad ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber nochmals n1 Story =)

btw @Suplo8de
Dazu kann ich nur sagen, es gibt eine geteilte Meinung über Raids die ewig lang dauern.
Außerdem geht es nicht darum das der Raid das ein und alles in wow ist es geht in einem "Spiel"
denn nicht weiteres ist WoW darum Spaß zu haben und genau in dem Puntk hat denke ich jeder Einzelne 
eine andere eigene Spaßquelle in WoW. Du hast vl Spaß an der Herausforderung in Raid(wobei man das heutzutage gar
nicht mehr eine Herausforderung nennen kann, wie man teilweise in den Raid durchrusht) Aber ich schweife ab, aber 
es heißt nicht gleich nur weil jmd nicht gerne raidet, dass er auch unfähig ist, man hat nur keine Lust darauf und sowas sollte
man akzeptieren.


----------



## Sordura (29. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich bin bekennender Nichtraider und stoße damit immer wieder auf Unverständnis.
> 
> Für den normalen WOW Spieler scheint es unvorstellbar zu sein, dass jemand nicht raiden möchte, aber für mich ist das alles zu verwirrend, zu anstrengend und zu lang.
> 
> ...


Wenn man sowas nicht kann sollte man kein wow spielen, und erst recht keinen Text der "lustig" sein soll, ins forum posten


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Juli 2010)

Sordura schrieb:


> Wenn man sowas nicht kann sollte man kein wow spielen, und erst recht keinen Text der "lustig" sein soll, ins forum posten


Und notorische Miesepeter müssen den Text nicht lesen wenn er ihnen nicht passt. Noch dazu ist es widersinnig dass Du einerseits kritisierst dass derart "ins Forum gestellt" wird, gleichzeitig aber den gaaaaaaanzen Text nochmal als Zitat in den Flame nimmst. slwpnd würd ich sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2010)

Sordura schrieb:


> Wenn man sowas nicht kann sollte man kein wow spielen, und erst recht keinen Text der "lustig" sein soll, ins forum posten



wenn man so einen riesigen textteil quotet und dann nur so einen kleinen text dazuschreibt sollte man lieber gar nicht ins forum posten.

@ ohrensammler: mal wieder klasse, 10/10


----------



## Dalmus (29. Juli 2010)

Sordura schrieb:


> Wenn man sowas nicht kann sollte man kein wow spielen, und erst recht keinen Text der "lustig" sein soll, ins forum posten



a) Wenn man sich nicht an einfache Regeln halten kann, dann solte man vielleicht nicht im Forum posten (soviel zum Thema Fullquote).

b) Ich finde den Text durchaus lustig. Danke Ohri. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBogo (29. Juli 2010)

Ich Raide gerne, und so eine Bosstaktik würd ich gern mal ausprobieren, vorallem wenn die Meeles und Caster die Klamotten tauschen müssen ^^. Untoter Hexer mit Krieger Platte schultern ^^


----------



## KInstinct (29. Juli 2010)

Ähm...bei meinen letzten Raid (war eine Fortsetzung) sind wir 3 1/2 Stunden nur gewipt an ein und den selben Boss. Das gehört einfach dazu. Man kann nicht verlangen, das jeder Boss beim Frist Try liegt.

Und vor allem an den TE: Frag lieber nach...! Es nimmt dir keiner übel, wenn man nachfragt. Es wird blos übelgenommen, wenn man wegen ein und den selben Spieler ständig Repkosten sammelt.


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Juli 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Ähm...bei meinen letzten Raid (war eine Fortsetzung) sind wir 3 1/2 Stunden nur gewipt an ein und den selben Boss. Das gehört einfach dazu. Man kann nicht verlangen, das jeder Boss beim Frist Try liegt.
> 
> ....




Man kann aber auch nicht verlangen, das das jedem gleich viel Spass bereitet. Also ich hab da keinen dran...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dann sind da auch noch solche wie suplo8de und sordura, raiden als Essenz von WoW zu bezeichnen und Rückschlüsse aufs RL zu ziehen...pffft...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avaranji (29. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beste WoW-Raid-Doku ever! 

Nun zum Wesentlichen… Heiler sind selten gewillt gegrillt zu werden, da sagen sie lieber sofort: Nein. Nicht nur das Wasser kalt sein kann, es ist auch in der Regel nass und reingeworfen werden ist noch etwas schlimmer, als kaltes, nasses Wasser ohne lebende Bestandteile die dort nicht rein wollten. Mir geht es ähnlich wie dir…

Als Spontan-Raider kommt es immer auf meine Form an. Wenn sie überproportional gut ist gehe ich hochmotiviert mit, wenn sie solala ist lass ichs bleiben. Ich bin DD… da fällt das nicht so wirklich ins Gewicht. DD's sind schnell gefunden. Das Glück ist ja bekanntlich auf der Seite der Vorausschauenden. Das Tragische an Heal und Tank ist jedoch das sie die 2 Komponenten sind die den Schaden zum kleben bringen. Fällt einer aus, fällt die Trophäe von der Wand. Es gibt Raids da hyperventiliert 90% nach dem ersten Wipe… es gibt Raids da werden Späßken gemacht. Die zweiteren sind mir die liebsten. Nun aber Spaß beiseite… ^^

Wie im RL wird der Druck auf die Spieler ständig angehoben… Leistungsgesellschaft eben. Diese Leistung def. sich über das "erfolgreiche" Raiden. Das sich da WoW dem RL anpasst ist nur verständlich. In welchem, zum Teil pervertiertem, Maß das passiert ist auch mir mittlerweile öfter unangenehm aufgefallen. Wer keine Leistung bring wird auch in WoW konkret und konsequent darauf hingewiesen. Fazit ist, das aus dem Spiel WoW Ernst geworden ist… was sich massiv an den Raids zeigt.


----------



## Akonos (29. Juli 2010)

Ich gehöre zum Stamme der Raider. Für mich machts am meisten Spaß im Spiel zu raiden, wie gesagt für MICH PERSÖNLICH. Es muss nicht heißen, dass es nichts anderes erfüllendes in dem Spiel gibt. Ihc kenne genügend Leute die lieber Arena oder BGs zocken oder farmen gehn oder Achievements farmen (Meister der Lehren, Der Wahnsinnige, etc.). Die Leute gehen selten raiden und sind glücklich wenn sie bei uns im Twinkrun mitlaufen können oder mit ner Random-Gruppe sich die Zeit vertreiben und ICC 6 Bosse wipen.

Wie heißt es doch so schön: Jedem das seine.




Es muss doch jedem Spieler persönlich Spaß machen was er tut und dann ist doch jedem geholfen. Nur weil er komplett in Marken-/Heroini-Klamotten rumrennt muss er noch lange kein schlechter Spieler sein. Es kann auch daran liegen, dass er einfach nur zu wenig Zeit, keine Gilde die erfolgreich raidet oder was auch immer für andere Gründe dafür hat.




Schade, dass unser Progamer13332 keinen Armory-Link im Profil hat, weil irgendwie glaub ich doch, dass er nen grün-blau-t9-dk spielt... (Sorry an alle DKs, aber die meisten erfüllen einfach das Klischee). Bei seinen Äußerungen muss ich einem meiner Hobbies nachkommen, dem fremdschämen. Ich entschuldige mich im Namen aller Raider für seine Aussagen. Er sollte vllt dann doch mal ein bisschen erwachsener werden und sich nicht hinter der Maske der Anonymität verstecken und uns dann hier mal seinen Char präsentieren.




@TE: du erinnerst mich an meine ersten Raids. Die Story is echt nett erzählt, deshalb gibts von mir auch 10/10


----------



## Zoggerin (29. Juli 2010)

Ich musste echt schmunzeln bei diesem Beitrag sehr schön geschrieben. Und irgendwie musste ich feststellen das einige Bosserklärungen ziemlich genau so klingen o.ô
Ich bin jemand der seinen mainchar seit Release spielt war zu Zul Gurub zeiten bereits bekennende Raiderin weil es mir einfach Spass gemacht hat und auch immernoch Spaß macht. 
Ich persöhnlich verurteile auch niemanden der lieber PvP macht oder WoW einfach nur als Erholung nutzt, sprich ein zwei Instanzen am Tag bissle farmen gehn und vielleicht noch das ein oder andere Schlachtfeld erfolgreich beendet. 
WoW ist und bleibt ein Spiel in dem jeder für sich selbst entscheiden sollte in wie weit er in diesem Spiel vorankommen möchte. 
Ich selbst bin seit BC Zeiten MT in unserer Gilde und kann das sehr gut nachvollziehen wenn du schreibst "Alle Virtuellen Blicke sind auf mich gerichtet wenn der Raid ausfallen sollte" hab' ich mal keine Lust oder keine Zeit muss der Raid ebenfalls zwangsläufig abgesagt werden weil uns einfach die Tanks fehlen, ich habe dann auch das Gefühl das die meisten denken "Wir wissen ja wer Schuld ist ...". Allerdings muss ich auch dazu sagen, das wir keine Raidgilde sind, ergo gehen wir Raiden mit dem Ziel Spaß zu haben was nicht immer klappt. Wipt man dann eine ganze Woche (2 Raidtage a 3 Stunden) an einem Boss weil ... weis der Geier warum (Konzentration Movement zu wenig Skill ect pp.) ist es in der darauffolgenden Woche umso schöner wenn er dann mit dem Gesicht im Dreck liegt. 
Der Jubel im TS ist dann die Belohnung für das gewipe der vorangegangenen Woche(n). Bei einigen Bosskills die wir verzeichnen dürfen bekam ich sogar Gänsehaut weil der Freudenschrei im TS einfach so überraschend unerwartet kam, und der Bosskill sowieso.

Aber nochmal erwähnt deine Story ist sehr cool geschrieben gefällt mir sehr gut und ich kann fast alles nachvollziehen was du erwähnst, auch in meiner Gilde gibt es ein paar Spieler die schon fast Angst haben mitzukommen ewil sie ja geflamed werden könnten. Da muss ich allerdings dazu sagen wenn das in deiner Gilde der Fall ist such dir gaaaaaaaanz schnell eine neue. Was Raids angeht herrscht zwar meistens ein rauer Ton, man möchte sich von den membern ja nicht auf der nase rumtanzen lassen, aber in Beleidigungen nur weil jemand einen Fehler gemacht hat, sollte es niemals (ob RND oder Gildenintern) ausarten SPIEL BLEIBT SPIEL. Und auch in einem Spiel kann man anderweitig Spaß haben und muss nicht das tun was 70% aller Spieler machen ... 

*Daumen Hoch* für diesen Beitrag !!!!

Greez Funny


----------



## Lokibu (29. Juli 2010)

> Das is doch als würde man beim Mensch Ärgere dich nicht wärend die anderen eifrig ihre männchen ins haus bringen wollen mit seinem einen männchen, da man zu faul ist alle raus zu würfeln, immer wieder 2 schritte vor und 1 zurück geht und dabei eine foxtrot melodie summt, oder irgentwelche Star Wars Rollenspiele mit seinen männchen macht, einfach sinnlos!



Wenn es ihm spass macht? Warum nicht? Wieso willst du jemanden vorschreiben, wie er spielen soll?

Als Beispiel kann man auch das Monopolispiel oder ähnliches nehmen. Fast jeder hat schonmal das Geld für was anderes als für das Spiel selber benutzt. 

Es gibt Leute, die meinen dass WoW eine super wirtschaftssimulation sei. Diese stehen 2 Stunden am Tag im AH. Wenns denen Spass macht, warum nicht.

Es gibt Leute, die meinen dass WoW ganz toll zum chatten ist, die chatten 2 Stunden jeden abend. 

Es gibt Leute ... usw.

Wer bist du, dass du vorschreiben möchtest, wie man WoW zu spielen hat? 


Und meine Meinung zum Beitrag. Genauso hört sich das an, wenn neue Bosse erklärt werden. Gestern erst wurde Sindragosa erklärt. Der Kampf hat genau 1 Minute gedauert. Aber manchmal ist auch genau das der Reitz am Raiden. Aber man kann nicht erwarten, dass jeder das gleiche denkt. Was ich nicht kann ist nur zum Raiden einzuloggen, raiden, fertig. Nee ich hab auch Interesse an den Quests, Erfolgen etc... das Spiel hat schon seine eigene Vielfalt. Aber die muss man erstmal sehen. Viele können das leider nicht, weshalb solche Kommentare wie von obigen zitierten Poster kommen. 

Achja und wenn in der Gilde Tiernamen fallen oder ähnliches, und das nicht unterbunden wird, dann würde ich mir ne andere Gilde suchen. Aber soweit ich Ohrensammler einschätzen kann, hat er selber alles gut im Griff.


----------



## Immondys (29. Juli 2010)

Suplo8de schrieb:


> wären doch nur alle rnd failbobs wie du und würden versuchen dem raiden aus dem weg zu gehen, dann könnte man auch mal ohne valium mit nem twink rnd icc gehen.
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, selbst die taktiken die du beschreibst wären machbar.
> Ich kanns es nicht nachvollziehen wie man ein spiel spielen kann ohne daran nur ansatzweise etwas zu leisten. Gräutersammeln und ins ah stellen als Dauerbeschäftigung? Wie hab ich mir dann dein Rl vorzustellen? Das is doch als würde man beim Mensch Ärgere dich nicht wärend die anderen eifrig ihre männchen ins haus bringen wollen mit seinem einen männchen, da man zu faul ist alle raus zu würfeln, immer wieder 2 schritte vor und 1 zurück geht und dabei eine foxtrot melodie summt, oder irgentwelche Star Wars Rollenspiele mit seinen männchen macht, einfach sinnlos!
> ...



Mal eine Frage, was leistest du eigentlich im Alltagsleben? 
Mein Tag sieht so aus: 6:30 Uhr Aufstehen , Sohn für Schule fertig machen, Frau muss Vormittags auch ins Büro, 7:30 Uhr, Runde mit dem Hund, 9:15 Uhr auf zur Arbeit, 19:30 Uhr daheim. Trümmer des Tages aufwischen, Runde mit Frau und Hund, Sohn übermäßiges und zu langes Computerspielen verbieten,  nach 22 Uhr vielleicht nochmal zwei Stunden WoW mit Frau zusammen wenn wir Lust haben. Ansonsten knuddeln, Fernsehen, spielen und den Sohn unter Androhung von Computerverboten ins Bett scheuchen. So gegen 24 Uhr dann zu bette. Was dort so passieren kann will ich hier nicht näher ausführen.

Nein, wer auch noch mit Twinks raiden gehen kann ist: Schüler, Student, Beziehungslos oder arbeitslos. Sag mir, was ist bei dir das zutreffende?


----------



## Shendria (29. Juli 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Man kann aber auch nicht verlangen, das das jedem gleich viel Spass bereitet. Also ich hab da keinen dran...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Der Spaß beim stundenlangen wipen, kommt rein nur von den Leuten mit denen man wiped.  Jetzt in ner Random-Gruppe machts mir in 99% auch keinen Spaß öfters als 5x irgendwo zu wipen, geb ich ehrlich zu. Mit meiner alten Gilde bin ich jedoch wochenlang an Bossen rumgewiped und ich hatte trotzdem meinen Spaß an den Abenden.
Es ist damals einfach immer mal etwas passiert wo man einfach nur drüber lachen kann. Zum Beispiel war der gefährlichste Boss in SSC weder Hydros, noch Vashij noch Leo oder Moragrimm.. nö, es war der Fahrstuhl ganz am Anfang. Ich weiß nicht mehr wie oft ich im TS gehört hab "Ähm Leute, könnt vielleicht jemand so nett sein und....." weiter brauchten die damals auch gar net mehr reden, weil jeder wusste das der Fahrstuhl wieder seinen Sinn erfüllt hatte. Anderes Beispiel war Archimonde. Kriegertank sollte ja eigentlich schon mal das Problem mit dem Fear im Griff haben. Tja, er so voller Selbstbewußtsein "Die Priester können ihr Anti-Fear selbst benutzen oder den Melees aus Gruppe 2 geben". Es hat keine 2 Versuche gebraucht das man den Tank planlos in der Gegend rumlaufen gesehn hat. Darauf angesprochen kam von ihm nur "Muss der Blaue auch ausgerechnet dann fearen wenn ich mal zur Bierflasche greif? Möcht doch auch nur so imba blau sein wie er.... ". Darauf war es erstmal kurz still im TS und dann hörte man nur noch schallendes Gelächter... Heute würdest für sowas aus jedem Raid gekickt werden....
Ich hab bis Anfang Mai ca. in ner Gilde geraidet, die menschlich einfach unter aller Würde war. Da hatte ich schon Probleme wenns auch nur 1 Wipe gegeben hat, da das bedeutet hat, das der Raid länger gehn wird. Seit nem Monat bin ich jetzt aber wieder in ner Gilde mit der ich auch mal nen Abend lang an einem Boss rumwipe.
Es kommt einfach wirklich drauf an mit wem man wiped...


----------



## Vispi (29. Juli 2010)

es ist Freizeit und in der Freizeit sollte jeder das machen was im Spaß macht

für den einen ist es die Erfüllung 5 Stunden in Dala um den Brunnen zurennen und dabei zuchatten, der andere steht die ganze Zeit vorm AH, der nächste geht halt farmen oder was weis ich 

ich für meinen Teil bin ausschlieslich online Gamer wegens des Teamplay´s ich steh nicht auf den ganzen erfolgskram, craften ist sowieso nen Witz in wow und gold farmen macht mich müde, pvp ist eigentlich auch nen großer lacher und der 5er Content ist so aufregend wie nen Gemüsegarten, also bleibt einem nur das raiden

es wäre auch nicht ganz so schlimm wenn die Com in wow nit so krampfhaft wäre viele bekommen ne Kriese wenn mal nen Wipe passiert und nur die wenigsten finden ihren Spaß beim raiden

durch den selbst aufgesetzten Erfolgsdruck und Ego bezogene denkweise in wow kann ich schon verstehen das einigen die Lust vergeht sich überhaubt in nem Raid anzumelden

trotz alledem raid ich sehr gern und dazu auch random leider ist für Vielspieler der Raidcontent sehr gering und man hat fix die ganzen ID`s und bohrt sich dann in der Nase


----------



## Lokibu (29. Juli 2010)

> es wäre auch nicht ganz so schlimm wenn die Com in wow nit so krampfhaft wäre viele bekommen ne Kriese wenn mal nen Wipe passiert und nur die wenigsten finden ihren Spaß beim raiden




Ja genau das ist auch mein Problem, weswegen ich auch ungerne Random unterwegs bin. Beim ersten Wipe ist die Hälfte des Raids weg. Beim zweiten Wipe löst sich der Raid auf. Meiner Meinung macht das weniges spass, als zusammen mit 9 anderen "Idioten" einen Plan zu erarbeiten, wie man den Boss legen könnte. 

Ein kluger Mann hat auch mal gesagt, dass der Weg zum Ziel der interessanteste Teil ist und nicht das Ziel selber. Das merkt man doch auch in den 5-Inis. Man erreicht sein Ziel sehr schnell, aber hat man da Spass gehabt.. nein. Es ist nur ein Pflichtlauf um eventuell paar Marken zu bekommen. Wenn du aus Spass reingehst, wirste schon angepflaumt, wenn man sich Unterhalten will. Wenn man als Tank drin ist, muss man sich auch noch beeilen. 


Schaut euch doch mal den Mittwochnachmittag an. Wir haben ne ganze Woche Zeit irgendwelche Raids zu machen. Aber trotzdem werden nur Mittwochs Leute für alles mögliche gesucht. Ab Donnerstag wird es wieder ruhiger. Das sind in meinen Augen auch wieder nur Pflichtraids. Also ne schnelle Nummer, mehr nicht. Hat nichts mit Spass zu tun.


----------



## sharas1 (29. Juli 2010)

made my day...

aller erste sahne...!!!!

Ich raide zwar auch leidenschaftlich gerne, aber im prinzip hast du
den nagel auf den kopf getroffen....^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (29. Juli 2010)

Da muss ich mir doch erstmal die Tränen aus dem Gesicht wischen... wirklich köstlich - was anderes ist man von dir auch nicht gewohnt. Danke dafür.

Da möchte man seine "Freunde" nicht im Stich lassen und springt letztendlich über seinen Schatten und dann sowas... hrhrhr. Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass du auch nachher noch in deiner Gilde bist. Wer schmeisst denn schon einen Ohrensammler raus? Unvorstellbar!


----------



## Akium (29. Juli 2010)

Wer ne längere Zeit raidet, muss zwangsläufig irgendwann an den Punkt kommen, wo er sich fragt was er da überhaupt tut. 
Wer kennts nicht.. ? Eigentlich hat man gar keine Lust, geht aber trotzdem mit, weils sonst an Leuten fehlt.. 
Auf der Arbeit wurde es länger, und man kommt gestresst nach Hause, wirft die Schuhe in die Ecke und loggt sich in WoW ein. Zack. Invite. Los gehts.. 
Als Belohnung gibts lila Pixel, die mit Zahlen versehen sind. Uh... Welch Erfolg. Auf meinem neuen lila-Pixel steht nu anstatt ner 100 ne 110 drauf. 
Irgendwann steht man mit seinen tollen lila Pixeln da, mit den ganzen großen Zahlen drauf, und fragt sich.. Öhm.. Was soll der Blödsinn ? 

Ich höre auf mit dem regelmäßigen raiden, ich möchte aufs Klo gehen können, wann ich es möchte, ich möchte was essen wann ich es möchte, ich möchte mich nicht nach der Arbeit hetzen, ich möchte nicht bei 35°C Außentemeratur am PC sitzen, obwohl ich im Grunde viel lieber aufm Sofa liegen würde. 
Ich werde nur noch chillen, und mich ins Spiel einloggen wenn ich Bock drauf habe. Wenn ich 10 Minuten spielen will, spiel ich 10 Minuten, wenn ich 10 Stunden spielen will spiel ich 10 Stunden.. 
Kein Bock mehr auf organisiertes Raiden, mit Raidplaner, DKP-System und stundenlangem rumkloppen auf nem lila Pixelhaufen, was nach spätestens 2 Stunden keinerlei Spaß mehr macht... Wenn mans dann geschafft hat, kommt allergrößte Freude auf, und zum nächsten Mittwoch beginnt man aufs Neue, wieder diesen Pixelhaufen zu verhauen. 
Und noch nen Mittwoch..und noch nen Mittwoch... am Schluß hast du den Pixelberg 58 x verkloppt, bis jeder "seinen Loot" hat. 
Dann wird auf hero geschaltet, und dem Pixelberg schlagen plötzlich Flammen aus dem Hintern die den ganzen Raid rösten. Nu gilt es diesen Flammen auszuweichen, was wiederum jeden Mittwoch die nächsten acht Wochen geübt wird. Juhu..Er liegt ! Großer Jubel im TS. Als Belohnung gibts lila Epix, wo anstatt ner 100 ne 110 drauf steht. 

Man fällt danach müde ins Bett, die Augenringe nehmen nach Wochen des intensiven Raidens langsam in Stein gemeisselte Formen an, und morgens quält man sich aus der Kiste, weil man nach dem Raid, doch unverantwortlicherweise noch ne Stunde mit paar Onlinefreunden gequatscht hat... Während dem Raid kam man ja nicht dazu...

Auf der Arbeit angekommen, erwischt man sich dabei wie man während der Pause flott bei Elitistjerks vorbeischaut, um seine Rotation oder Skillung/Sockelung zu überprüfen.. 
Hurra. Ich (mein Char) habe den Break-Even-Point erreicht... Nun kann ich endlich alles umsockeln, von Agi auf Arp... Der Feierabend naht, man beeilt sich, da man ja noch umsockeln will vor dem Raid. Gehetzt erwirbt man neue Sockelsteine, die ein oder andere Verzauberung... Schnell noch die Skillung angepasst... Danach hurtig noch nen Brot essen.. Invite.. Los gehts. 
Man steht mal wieder vor dem Boss dem die Flammen aus dem Po schlagen, und tatsächlich.. Es hat sich gelohnt !! Das zusätzlich installierte Addon klopft einem auf die Schulter. 
Wo letzte Woche eine Zahl von 11218 stand, steht nun eine 11827... Der Klassenkollege, der neulich noch nach jedem Try die DPS postete, postet sie plötzlich nicht mehr. Man hat seinen Teil der Gemeinschaftsaufgabe erbracht, und einer deiner Mispieler bekommt als Belohnung einen lila Pixelhaufen wo anstatt ner 100 ne 110 drauf steht..... 
Man fällt müde ins Bett, die Augenringe werden mal wieder ein Stück tiefer reingemeisselt, nachts erscheinen einem im Traum die Flammen die aus dem Po kamen, wandelt morgens scheintot zur Arbeit, und irgendwann logt man sich nicht mehr bei Elitstjerks ein. Fährt gemütlich nach der Arbeit nach Hause. Hält unterwegs bei der Eisdiele an, isst in Ruhe nen Eis, meldet sich zuhause angekommen, von allen Raids ab, schwimmt genüsslich ne Stunde durch die Badewanne, geht ins Bett wenn man müde ist, isst was wenn man Hunger hat, Geht aufs Klo wenn einem danach ist, und freut sich über die zunehmend gesundere Hautfarbe unterhalb der Augen. Ich habe fertig. Flasche leer. 

Nie mehr gehe ich organisiert raiden. Never ever. !


----------



## Technocrat (29. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> Ps: ich vermiss die Erfahrungsberichte von Damokles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch, sehr sogar, aber immerhin ist er hier wieder online.


----------



## Technocrat (29. Juli 2010)

Suplo8de schrieb:


> Ich kanns es nicht nachvollziehen wie man ein spiel spielen kann ohne daran nur ansatzweise etwas zu leisten.


Ich kannst nicht nachvollziehen, wie man ein Spiel spielen kann, um etwas zu leisten. Spiele sind dazu da, Spaß zu haben. Wenn Du etwas leisten willst, besorge Dir einen Job - das hat auch noch den Vorteil, das Du echtes Geld bekommst. Und dann wirst Du auch wieder lernen, wozu Spiele da sind.


----------



## bloodstained (29. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich kannst nicht nachvollziehen, wie man ein Spiel spielen kann, um etwas zu leisten. Spiele sind dazu da, Spaß zu haben. Wenn Du etwas leisten willst, besorge Dir einen Job - das hat auch noch den Vorteil, das Du echtes Geld bekommst. Und dann wirst Du auch wieder lernen, wozu Spiele da sind.



Geht mir auch so^^ nach nem anstrengendem Arbeitstag bin ich froh wenn ich irgendwann Abends nochma kurz vorm PC entspannen kann^^ und nich noch an iwelche Zeiten gebunden sind ala "Wer um 19uhr nicht da ist bekommt Minus DKP"


@TE Mir gefällt deine Ansicht und auch aus genau diesem Grund raide ich nichtmehr aktiv!

btw. Ohrensammler...erinnert mich immer an Coupling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (29. Juli 2010)

Stimme dir voll zu... irgendwann kam der Punkt, an dem es genug war.


----------



## Lhunaia (29. Juli 2010)

Bravo Ohri, ab selten so gelacht und mich doch an einigen Stellen wiedergefunden. Vor allem die Erklärung der Bosstaktiken ist so gar nicht jedermanns Sache:

Zitatanfang: 
Also der Boss ist hart, der haut dir mit xx-Schlag 254321 k Schaden rein und dann den xz-Buff hinterher, der dir in 27,39 Sek. nochmal je Sekunde 23768 k Aua-Schäden zufügt. Aber wenn er zs-Aura wirkt, DANN dreht sich das um!
Zitatende

Was man aber macht, damit er das nicht tut.... äää naja.. und wann macht er die wie-hieß-sie-nochmal-Aura?


----------



## Aquapainter (29. Juli 2010)

Dann meldet sich hier noch ein "Nichtraider".

Was war es eben für ein Genuss Deinen Beitrag zu lesen Ohrensammler. Du sprichst einem damit echt aus der Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Juli 2010)

Suplo8de schrieb:


> wären doch nur alle rnd failbobs wie du und würden versuchen dem raiden aus dem weg zu gehen, dann könnte man auch mal ohne valium mit nem twink rnd icc gehen. [...]
> 
> Wie hab ich mir dann dein Rl vorzustellen?



zu Punkt 1. Auch wenn man es hätte höflicher ausdrücken können, ist das durchaus ein gutes Argument.
Ich denke auch, dass andere es leichter haben wenn sie ohne mich raiden. Bis ich mir jeweils überlegt habe wann ich wo aus welchen Kreisen raus muss, ist der Raid in der Regel schon ein Boss weiter.

zu Punkt 2.
Ich weiss nicht, wieso bei manchen die Synapsen Urlaub haben, dass immer wieder dieser dösige Vergleich kommt.
Zumindest mein RL Vollzeitjob ist abstrengend, belastend und herausfordern genug.
Vllt liegt es ja genau daran, dass ich das gleiche in meiner Freizeit nicht mehr brauche.
Denk doch mal darüber nach.


----------



## Scotus (29. Juli 2010)

Super geschrieben und das macht lust mehr zu lesen von dir. Lass dir doch ma einfach so ne kleine geschichte einfallen die du uns schreiben willst über wow. Würde mich riesig drauf freuen.

Aber ma zu deinem Thema. Ich finde wer nicht raiden will denn soll man nicht dazu überreden, weill es dann meistens derjenigen person keinen spass macht. Vieleicht kommen sie ja dann doch auf den geschmackt, aber sie sollen es immer noch freiwillig tun wollen. 

Wer pvp machen will soll pvp machen und wer raiden will soll raiden.

Gibt ja so viele möglichkeiten in wow was zu machen. 

Von einem alten wow kollegen von mir dem sein bruder hatt sich wow gekauft bis auf lvl 10 gespielt, uns stand damit nur im AH rum und hat gehandelt und sich gold geschefelt wie verückt.

Und wenn du angst hast vor dem satz " ihr seit in keiner gilde" und die gilde dich deswegen rausschmeist, ist es sowieso besser du suchst dir ne andere gilde. Denn ich finde auch leute die nicht raiden sind in der gilde gut zu pflegen, weill sie sicher auch ihre vorteile haben.

lg


----------



## Aquapainter (29. Juli 2010)

@ Akium 

hehe auch sehr nett und seeehr treffend geschrieben. Diese Einstellung unterstütze ich zu 100%.

Und genau das ist das was ich immer sage: alle hetzen auf 80 und und dann? 1000x mal die gleichen Raids. Keine Abwechslung mehr wie beim leveln. Ja ich meine Abwechslung! Wer intensiv / aktiv questet und die Questtexte liest und auf Addons wir Questhelper / Carbonite usw. verzichtet kommt tatsächlich noch in den Genuss das Spiel zu erleben. 
Und da ich nun auf Allianzseite so ziehmlich alle nenneswerten Quests kenne ... - habe ich einen neuen Char bei der Horde angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raindog (29. Juli 2010)

Oh Mann Sammler...



1. Hogger ist so einfach, das wirklich _jeder_ Depp ihn legen kann. Ob als Heiler, DD oder Tank. Echt mal!

2. Wenn ihr Hogger noch immer nicht down bekommt: Raidguide. Gibt es in farbe und bunt!

3. Solltest du verwirrende Addons abschalten wie: HealBot, DBM und Omen. Nur Reacount zählt. Gerade als Heiler muss man das wissen...

4. Du spielst einen Schamanen, da wipest du? Ich meine bei Papa LichKing hätte ich gesagt okay... aber bei Hogger?



Alles in allem trotzdem sehr schön zu lesen. Erinnert mich an mein Erstes Mal (Heilen):

Ich war so nervös, hab gezittert wie Espenlaub und war fertig, bevor wir überhaupt richtig angefangen haben. Und das sogar ganz ohne Verhütung. (Wer die letzte Anspielung nicht versteht, darf überlegen was Paladine und Kondome gemeinsam haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Gruß vom Kollegen 


Dog - Heilende Pfoten


----------



## Damokles (29. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> Ps: ich vermiss die Erfahrungsberichte von Damokles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, die fand ich auch immer lustig!
Eigentlich schade, das der nix mehr schreibt.


----------



## Düstermond (29. Juli 2010)

Beiträge von Ohrensammler lese ich immer wieder gerne, egal ob ich auf dem gleichen Standpunkt stehe oder nicht. Sie sind einfach locker zu lesen und mal was anderes im Vergleich zum Foreneinheitsbrei, der sonst immer hier steht. Zum Thema selber kann ich kaum was sagen. Es ist so, dass ich mit einer Stammgruppe, bestehend aus einem Kern von 17-18 Leuten und den obligatorischen "Raidwechselrn" zweimal die Woche für ein paar Stunden raide. Keine Twinks, Keine 10er Raids. Einfach nur zweimal die Woche mit eben jeder Gruppe. Das ist wesentlich entspannter als sich jede Woche auf neue Leute und einen neuen Leiter einstellen zu müssen und vermeidet Situationen wie eben diese geschilderte.


----------



## Latharíl (29. Juli 2010)

bei manchen merkt man, dass ferien nicht gut sind...irgendwie geht da die geistige kompetenz flöten

-> 





Progamer13332 schrieb:


> solche nichtraiderleute bekommen bestimmt auch betainvites von blizz -.-



ist das perfekte beispiel


----------



## Das Auge (29. Juli 2010)

Du hast echt potenzial als Raidleiter Ohrensammler !! 

Danke für den amüsanten Beitrag : )


----------



## sNy89 (29. Juli 2010)

Mach weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zylenia (30. Juli 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> bei manchen merkt man, dass ferien nicht gut sind...irgendwie geht da die geistige kompetenz flöten
> 
> ->
> 
> ist das perfekte beispiel




Da haste Recht,man merkt sofort an solchen und noch einigen anderen Kommentaren hier,was das für kleine Würstchen sind.
Man kann den Text gut finden oder nicht,aber nicht auf die kindische Art kommen,mit Nichtraider sind Noobs wer nicht Raidet soll sich aus WoW verpiss.. äh verpieseln.
Solche Leute ziehen die ganze Community runter,das sind dann nämlich auch die hohlen Pfeifen im Spiel selber und dauer Spamer im offiziellen Forum.
Wenn man den Text nicht gut findet,kann man das gerne schreiben,dazu ist ein Forum da,aber bitte nicht so plump das man sich selber lächerlich macht.
Ich weiss Pubertät ist schwer,man kann sein Körper nicht kontrollieren,man will Cool sein,welche beeindrucken.
Aber bitte überlegt vorher was man schreibt,das nervt auf der ganzen Buffed Seite.
Progamer 13332 ,fällt überall auf,jede News gibt er einen geistlosen Kommentar von sich und ist schon der Depp des Forums,das ein das selber nicht zu Blöde ist.
Schreib dir mal deine Sprüche auf,dann schauste dir die in ein paar Jahren mal an.
Wirst du sehen wie peinlich das ist.
Wie gesagt bist nicht der einzigste hier im Forum,gibt noch so ein paar Kids,die haben sich ja auch schon geoutet hier im Thread.
Von nix ne Ahnung ,aber mal die Hose losmachen.


----------



## Vecel (30. Juli 2010)

geil geschrieben ohrensammler^^

wie einige hier gesagt haben, jedem das seine. farmen, pvp oder raiden.
bin selber kein raider und ich bin auch den leuten dies machen nicht neidisch (bezüglich equipt, titel usw.)
hab die zeit nicht dazu und wenn dann kein bock^^

wurde auch einige male von meiner gilde gefragt ob ich mitkomm, hab aber immer gesagt das ich bald off gehe (deswegen hab ich 4 twinks auf 80)^^
nach ein paar mal fragens dich eh nicht mehr^^

mfg

p.s.: wenn der raid abgesagt wird, gewöhnt man sich an die virtuellen angucker^^

p.p.s.: ach ja, zu denen die denken das ich kaum zeit hab, aber 4 twinks auf 80 hab, ich spiel seit wow classic^^


----------



## Pyrodimi (30. Juli 2010)

Find ich ausnahmsweise mal ne gute Story und hab ausnahmesweise auch nix zum motzen, es zeigt nur mal wieder die tiefen der WoW-Gesellschaft...nix raiden - nix wert....
Ich finds faszinierend wie ein Spiel mit derartig mageren Content Mio Menschen so begeistern kann...
Ich erinnere mich da an Zeiten wo man nach einen kleinen knackigen nicht zulagen Dungeon am virtuellen Lagerfeuer Heldengeschichten über da Abenteuer erzählt hat....
Und jetzt zieht sich das durch alle MMOs...wo früher MMOs gespielt wurden wegen dem Miteinander gespielt hat beginnt das Miteinander heute genau da wo der eigenen Vorteil anfängt....
(Zauberwort Raids)
Kranke Welt - Kranke Spieler - Kranke MMOs.....


----------



## Hinzursonne (30. Juli 2010)

Ganz kurz bist du des Wahnsinns mit leeren Magen zu raiden ganz dicker Anfängerfehler ;-).
Allerdings find ich HdR HC per Dungeonfinder als jeden Raid!
Und noch was nutzt AvR oder wie das Addon hieß solange du noch kannst bis dahin hast du alle Bosse drauf aber warte du wolltest ja nicht raiden gehn. Eine gute Ausrede für später ist übrigens an Sonntagen ich habe noch einen wichtigen Zahnarzttermin (Kam bei uns schon in der Gilde vor was zu gutem Lachen führte).
Oder du bist ehrlich und sagst ohne Futter geht garnüchts....


----------



## Dalmus (30. Juli 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Da haste Recht,man merkt sofort an solchen und noch einigen anderen Kommentaren hier,was das für *kleine Würstchen* sind.
> [...]
> Solche Leute ziehen die ganze Community runter,das sind dann nämlich auch *die hohlen Pfeifen* im Spiel selber und dauer Spamer im offiziellen Forum.
> [...]
> ... fällt überall auf,jede News gibt er einen geistlosen Kommentar von sich und ist schon *der Depp des Forums*,das ein das selber nicht zu Blöde ist.


Warum man solchen Posts immer wieder mit Beleidigungen begegnen muß, das verstehe ich dann nicht.



Zylenia schrieb:


> Aber bitte überlegt vorher was man schreibt,das nervt auf der ganzen Buffed Seite.


Prinzipiell gesehen ein weiser Rat.


----------



## clash99 (30. Juli 2010)

Super Geschichte....

Meine Frau sagte nur........Diese Ini kenne ich auch sehr genau^^


----------



## Esda (30. Juli 2010)

Göttlich geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ohne Raiden würde mir WoW keinen Spaß machen.


----------



## Avaranji (30. Juli 2010)

Raiden gehört zu WoW einfach dazu, wie das Netz zur Spinne. Es kommt eben darauf an was man sich von einem Raid erhofft und welche Erwartungen man an seine Mitspieler stellt. In erster Linie geht es um den "Kick" gemeinsam eine Aufgabe gemeistert zu haben. An diesem Hochgefühl will man dann auch andere teilhaben lassen. Das klingt bestimmt sehr idealistisch&#8230; ist es doch auch das was WoW ausmacht.

Auch wenn hier oft Vergleiche mit dem RL gebracht werden, in denen mir auffällt das Spieler deswegen diskriminiert werden weil sie vielleicht in ihre Freizeit mehr Erfüllung in WoW finden als andere, bleibt es doch jedem selbst zu entscheiden wie er sein Leben gestaltet. Sprüche wie: 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Nein, wer auch noch mit Twinks raiden gehen kann ist: Schüler, Student, Beziehungslos oder arbeitslos. Sag mir, was ist bei dir das zutreffende? [/font]



empfinde ich als feindselig, sozial inkompetent und in höchstem Masse boshaft. Es sind nicht die Progamer oder Kiddies die das Spiel korrumpieren, es sind eben diese Menschen die aus Frust gegenüber ihrem eigenen RL alles und jeden schlecht machen wollen. Das macht mich richtig wütend.

Ein Sprichwort der Dakota-Indianer sagt: Wenn du bemerkst das du ein totes Pferd reitest, dann steig ab! (DK's und Untote ausgenommen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## disco_0711 (30. Juli 2010)

ich musste herzhaft lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 toll geschrieben. 

Ich als überzeugter Raider kann verstehen das mache Leucht genau die Art von Stress im Spiel nicht mögen, aber genau das ist es was mich am raiden fasziniert. 
25 Spieler müssen als ein Team funktionieren um größere Aufgeben zu bestehen. Mit der Zeit werden die meisten Bosse zwar durch das überequipen der Charakteren 
um einiges leichter, aber wenn man zB jetzt mit einer Randomgruppe zu Yogg gehen würde, würden mit 99% Sicherheit der Raid scheitern. Oder zu Heigan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tanz mit dem Teufel^^

Ich finde es nicht schlimm das viele Spieler ihre eigene Nische in wow gefunden haben, ausserhalb der Raid und pvp Jünger. Der ganze Equipstress, Taktik üben und Leistung bringen ist dann
komplett weg. Bei uns in der Gilde haben wir eich eine Magierin die sich strikt weigert zu raiden, dafür hat sie alle Rezepte gesammelt die es in wow gibt. Das find ich 
mindestens genauso beeindruckend wie LK auf Hc legen.


----------



## Yangsoon (30. Juli 2010)

Ziemlich geile story aber i wie isses ja schon wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zarix (30. Juli 2010)

Wer in der Lage ist so einen guten Text zu schreiben, der wird doch wohl 100 Pro in der lage sein http://www.hordeguides.de/ zu verstehen ...^^

Kp du hattest die Wahl ob du mit kommen möchtest oder nicht und ich denke das ihr euren loot mit /würfeln verteilt , 
so das ihr nen Random als ersatz hättet holen können .
ansonsten hört es sich komisch an , 
wenn du als null bock Raider in einer Dkp gilde drin bist ^^.

Ich bereite mich immer so mit unbekannten Bossen vor , das ich mir den Guide zu den Bossen von http://www.hordeguides.de/ her hole und mir zu den Boss und den jeweiligen Phasen einen Sicker mache .


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2010)

disco_0711 schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gilde haben wir eich eine Magierin die sich strikt weigert zu raiden, dafür hat sie alle Rezepte gesammelt die es in wow gibt.


Schade, dass einige gute Rezepte nur in Raids droppen und diese so fast schon unerreichbar zu sein scheinen.


----------



## Tomratz (30. Juli 2010)

Wieder ein echter Ohrensammler 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich besonders witzig finde, ist die Art und Weise, wie manche Leute auf diesen
Fred (ist Absicht, ich weiss dass es Thread heisst) abgehen.

Mööööööönsch Leute, Ohri hat hier keinen Mimimifred geschrieben in dem er sich über
die "pösen" Gildenmitglieder und Mitraider beschwert, er hält der Community einen
Spiegel vor, schon mal was von Ironie gehört?

Dass in dem Beitrag jede Menge Wahrheiten stecken, macht die Würze in der Sache
aus.

Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf den nächsten Beitrag in der Richtung.


----------



## Benegeserit (30. Juli 2010)

Schön und witzig geschrieben!

Ich kann dem raiden inzwischen auch nichts mehr abgewinnen.
ich habe classic geraidet und als bc rauskam noch kara mitgemacht.
danach hatte ich keine lust mehr auf wow.
nach ca 1,5 - 2 jahren nochmal angefangen und bis naxx/pdk geraidet, dann wars aus.
keine lust mehr.

gibt auch leute die sich in wow andersweitig beschäftigen können, zu denen gehöre ich 
mittlerweile.

klar is der endcontent auf raids ausgelegt, aber diesem muss sich nicht jeder fügen...


----------



## Terminsel (30. Juli 2010)

Herrlich geschrieben! Beim Oktaeder musste ich laut loslachen. 

WoW ist ein riesiger Moloch von einem Spiel, in dem man unheimlich viel machen kann. Wenn raiden dir keinen Spaß macht und du lieber andere Sachen machst, dann ist das eben so. Dafür bietet das Spiel ja auch genug Möglichkeiten.

In der Gilde würde ich dieses Desinteresse an Raids aber klarmachen, so dass eine Anfrage von vornherein nicht in Frage kommt. Wenn die Leute dort halbwegs vernünftige Menschen sind, werden sie das verstehen. Und wenn nicht... naja? Wer will schon in einer Gilde mit unvernünftigen Menschen sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebenbei: Ohrensammler, dir ist aber schon klar, dass du die dicksten Ohren im Raid sammeln kannst, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mal geraidet, auch relativ erfolgreich.Mit der Zeit wurde es mir aber zu langweilig und seit dem mache ich Rollenspiel.
Und manche werden staunen, aber das kann viel spannender sein als solch ödes Pixelgekloppe.


----------



## Chakata (30. Juli 2010)

Jengor schrieb:


> Die Bosstaktiken der Geschichte sind geil.
> Solche sollte Blizz wirklich mal einfügen.



alls du es nicht gemerkt hast, so ist wow schon seit jahren. Da braucht man nix einfügen


----------



## Magickevin (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach Klasse habe unterm Tisch gelegen vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnori (30. Juli 2010)

Falls man nicht in einer Raid-Gilde ist, sollte keinerlei Druck da sein, mit auf gildeninterne Raids zu gehen. Falls jemand fehlt, gibt es auch die Randoms, die mitgehen. Klar ist es schöner, eine Stammgruppe zu haben und fehlende Plätze mit bekannten Leute aufzufüllen - aber lass mal keinen Druck auf Dich aufbauen. Wenn Dir Raids keinen Spass machen - sag NEIN, KEINE LUST... ists ne Fun-Gilde mit gelegentlichen gildeninternen Raids, wird da keiner irgendwas schlimmes Denken/Sagen... die Leute, die sich aufregen, sind dann in Deiner Gilde falsch und sollten sich ne  Stammgruppe suchen bzw. Raidgilde.


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (30. Juli 2010)

Dumme Story....blöd erzählt.

Bin wohl der einzige, der es nich lustig findet...


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juli 2010)

Rhon schrieb:


> Dumme Story....blöd erzählt.
> 
> Bin wohl der einzige, der es nich lustig findet...



Schön alte...*hust*..Bekannte zu sehen!

Wenn sie DIR gefallen hätte, hätte ich mir echt Sorgen gemacht, aber so ist alles prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwendolynn (30. Juli 2010)

Immer, wenn ich zum ersten Mal an einem Boss stehe (bin in der Regel auch als Heiler dabei), geht´s mir genauso ...  keinen Plan, was der macht ... viel zu viele Fähigkeiten, auf die man sich einstellen muss ... plus unheilbarer Schaden auf die Raidmitglieder und den Tank gleichzeitig.

Aber im Grunde laufen die Kämpfe (bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen) immer gleich ab:
- Es gibt Positionen, wo man nicht stehen sollte.
- Es gibt Debuffs, die man nicht sammeln bzw. Buffs, die man sammeln sollte.
- ... für DDs gibt es Zeitpunkte im Kampf, wo man sich zweimal überlegen sollte, ob man auf das richtige Ziel schaden macht, bzw. zu viel oder zu wenig Schaden macht.
- ... als Heiler muss man wissen, wann, auf wen, wie viel Schaden kommen kann.

Wenn alle für die einzelnen Bosskämpfe die oben genannten Faktoren kennen, is´ bei den meisten Bossen zu 90% der Kampf gelaufen.

Für einen der nie raidet sind das meistens viel zu viele einzelne Infos, die verarbeitet werden müssen und man is´ schnell überfordert.
Nach ein bisschen Routine hat man einen ungefähren Plan, was passieren wird und man kann sich genüsslich darauf vorbereiten, dem Boss gleich beim Umkippen zuschauen zu können.

ZUM THEMA:

Man kann WoW spielen, ohne zu Raiden!

ABER...warum sollte man nicht raiden?

Der Schritt von der 5-Mann-Ini zum 10-Mann-Raid ist nicht wirklich groß und auch ohne Stammgruppe oder Raidgilde findet sich in der Regel eine passable Rnd-Gruppe zusammen (hier sogar ohne Termindruck und Zwänge).
Es ist natürlich eine etwas größere Herausforderung, als mit 4 anderen immer wieder die gleichen Instanzen zu durchlaufen und man braucht ein Minimum mehr an Vorbereitung, aber gerade das macht das Raiden meiner Meinung nach interessant.

Wer sich damit nicht anfreunden kann, braucht das ja nicht zu tun, es gibt genug andere Dinge, die man machen kann, aber die Raidinstanzen sind einfach ein großer Teil der WoW-Welt (sowohl vom Inhalt, als auch von der Geschichte her) und viele Spieler legen ihre Hauptaugenmerk darauf.

Wenn man auf andere Dinge steht (Rollenspiel, Questen) gibt es andere Spiele, bei denen man dies erheblich besser betreiben kann, als bei WoW, wo man dabei eigentlich immer als kauzige Randgruppe betrachtet wird, wenn man nicht raidet.


----------



## AerionD (30. Juli 2010)

Rhon schrieb:


> Dumme Story....blöd erzählt.
> 
> Bin wohl der einzige, der es nich lustig findet...



Also entweder bist du der Einzige der die Wahrheit erkennt und klüger ist als alle Anderen (bist du nicht,
das bin ich) oder du wirst akzeptieren müssen dass du mit deiner Meinung auf verlorenem Posten stehst.

Ich habe ansich nichts gegen Raiden aber die Richtung die WoW in den letzten Monaten einschlägt, nämlich
die dass der Fokus auf Raids und Arena liegt und alles andere nur Pausenfüller ist, schmeckt mir auch nicht.

Und Ohrensammlers Geschichte ist super geschrieben und spricht mir aus dem Herzen;
zusätzlich bin ich auch der Meinung dass Bosse die übermäßig komplitzierte Taktiken nötig machen nur ein Zeichen
für die Unfähigkeit der Entwickler Bosse mit konventionellen Methoden fordernd zu machen sind, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## Gwendolynn (30. Juli 2010)

AerionD schrieb:


> ... zusätzlich bin ich auch der Meinung dass Bosse die übermäßig komplitzierte Taktiken nötig machen nur ein Zeichen die Unfähigkeit der Entwickler Bosse mit konventionellen Methoden fordernd zu machen sind, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...



Wie macht man Bosse mit "konventionellen" Methoden fordernd (also ohne die sog. Taktik)? 

Drölfmillionen HP und 1 Min. Enrage-Timer? Sehr fordernd... -.-


----------



## AerionD (30. Juli 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> Wie macht man Bosse mit "konventionellen" Methoden fordernd (also ohne die sog. Taktik)?
> 
> Drölfmillionen HP und 1 Min. Enrage-Timer? Sehr fordernd... -.-




Wäre mir immer noch lieber als für jeden Boss erstmal eine Ballettchoreographie einzustudieren,
dann und wann als Abwechslung spricht ja nichts dagegen, aber als Standardbestandteil jedes Bosskampfes...


----------



## Gwendolynn (30. Juli 2010)

Dann sind die Bosse zum Großteil nur vom Gear abhängig und werden sehr schnell sehr langweilig...

...siehe Flickwerk (der Typ, der in Naxx die Gearchecks gemacht hat) ... am Anfang sind da massenhaft Gruppen gewipt (weil zu schlechtes Gear vorhanden war) ... später wurde er mit dem Trash zusammengezogen und gebombt.

Wenn jeder Boss so wäre, würde raiden absolut keinen Reiz mehr bieten.


----------



## AerionD (30. Juli 2010)

Ich sage ja nicht dass jeder Boss Tank&Spank sein soll, aber wenn jeder Boss einen, überzogen gesagt,
27-seitigen Guide erfordert ist dass für mich auch nicht das Wahre, es würde doch reichen wenn jeder Boss
ein Gimmick hat das dann aber auch einzigartig ist.


----------



## Gwendolynn (30. Juli 2010)

Die Anzahl an "Gimmicks" ist halt begrenzt...dann würde sich alles dauernd wiederholen, da kann auch ein noch so kreativer Entwicklern nix mehr rausholen?
Wenn man die kombiniert, hat man einen erheblich größeren Pool an Dingen, die den Kampf zur Herausforderung machen.
Zudem gibt´s meiner Meinung nach kaum Bosse, wo man wirklich eine lange Anweisung braucht, bis man alle Sachen kennt, die der kann.

Und diejenigen, die längere Erklärungen bedürfen, sind für den "Gelegenheits-Raider" eh nicht wirklich von Belang.

Die meisten haben 2-3 Phasen, wo man jeweils 1-2 Sachen beachten muss...das sollte sich jeder merken können, der erfolgreich die Grundschule besucht hat. ^^


----------



## Blutschatten Feuerhaupt (30. Juli 2010)

hi

also erstmal verdammte lustige story...

und ich bin auch der meinung wer raiden will soll es tun wer nicht der nicht...jeder halt wie er mag und man sollte auch kein schlechtes gewissen haben  

wenn ein raid net läuft weil man net mitmachen will...

bei uns in der gilde läuft dat in etwa so..

vorweg wir sind 5 arbeitskollegen und wollten ne gilde gründen um irgendwann heroinis zu machen ..damals halt noch ne schwierige sache so als so genannte casuals..

nach dem schub durch wotlk haben wir das thema raids angegangen und spass dran gefunden..allerdings mit folgender einschränkung..wir raiden aus SPASS..

keine vorwürfe...viele wipes und jede menge lacher

..die moral von der geschicht..raidet oder raidet nicht ^^

[attachment=10886:Jaeger.jpg]


----------



## Flamet0wer (30. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch ein Nicht-Raider. Das letzte Mal als ich intensiv mit der Gilde geraidet habe war am Anfang von WotLK und danach hat's mir echt gereicht. Wenn man sein Equip effektiv aufwerten will, dann ist man quasi gezwungen 10er und 25er zu raiden. 25er war an drei tagen pro Woche und 10er haben wir an zwei Tagen geraidet. Das waren also fünf Tage à drei bis vier Stunden. Daher finde ich es gut, dass zukünftig im 25er und im 10er dasgleiche Zeug droppt. So fühlt man sich nicht mehr "gezwungen" so viel zu raiden. Naja, wenn ich in Cataclysm überhaupt noch einmal raiden werde, dann eher random. Das ganze ist mir eh zu stressig. 1000 Bosstaktiken auswendig können, Bufffood, Flask, Rep-Kosten und 'ne Menge Zeit. Nene die Zeiten sind vorbei... Da logg ich doch viel lieber auf einen meiner Twinks, farme ein bisschen oder mache Daily Quests um noch ein paar Twinks mit Dualspec und Epic-Flugskill zu verwöhnen. Bei diesen Tätigkeiten oder beim PvP bin ich sehr flexibel. Das kann ich alles machen, wenn ich spontan Lust dazu habe (oder es seien lassen, wenn nicht). Raids müssen organisiert werden und finden zu festen Zeiten statt und wenn man dann spontan doch nicht kann, weil etwas wichtiges dazwischen kommt, dann müssen 24 Mann solange warten bis sich ein Ersatz für Person XY findet.


----------



## AerionD (30. Juli 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> Die Anzahl an "Gimmicks" ist halt begrenzt...dann würde sich alles dauernd wiederholen, da kann auch ein noch so kreativer Entwicklern nix mehr rausholen?



Aber genau das meine ich, die Entwickler sollten in der Lage sein sich für jeden Boss etwas neues auszudenken;
mir ist schon bewusst dass das meine Meinung ist und nicht unbedingt die Stimmung der Raider aus WoW trifft, ich bin nunmal ein RPG Spieler der alten Schule,
aber wenn es andere Systeme gäbe, gäbe es vielleicht auch mehr Raider, ich will diesen Thread aber auch nicht für meinen Privatfeldzug kapern.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (30. Juli 2010)

zarix schrieb:


> Wer in der Lage ist so einen guten Text zu schreiben, der wird doch wohl 100 Pro in der lage sein http://www.hordeguides.de/ zu verstehen ...^^
> 
> Kp du hattest die Wahl ob du mit kommen möchtest oder nicht und ich denke das ihr euren loot mit /würfeln verteilt ,
> so das ihr nen Random als ersatz hättet holen können .
> ...



herrlich...das wird ja immer lustiger...

ist dir, mein lieber "ich verstehe jede bosstaktik, weil ich mich suuper duuper drauf vorbereite, damit ich auf 85 arthas hauen kann", schon aufgefallen, dass er..oder sie...ohne vorwarnung in den raid geholt wurde? davor einfach nicht den sinn darin sah, sich hinzusetzen und bosstaktiken zu "büffeln"? würd ich nämlich auch nicht, wenn ich nicht raiden würde.
un wenn er oder sie in ner gilde ist, wo halt mal geraidet wird, heißt das nicht, dass das blöd ist...bei mir iner gilde sind auch einige, die nicht raiden- es stört aber auch keinen. warum auch- ist ihr gutes recht. da kommt aber auch kein "wer nicht raidet ist total blödi"-django her un fängt an dick rumzuweinen. das wird toleriert.

wenn ohri aktiv raiden wollen würde, würde er/sie sich auch auf die bosse vorbereiten. so sieht ohri, nehm ich an, keinen sinn sich durch guides zu schmökern.

aber, um es auf den punkt zu bringen:
"wer nicht raiden will ist ein noob und hat in wow nicht zu suchen"- korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber das war so die kernaussage mancher individuen.
oder
"wer mit twinks auch noch raidet, ist ein assi"- ja was denn nun?
ist man ein kacknoob, der in wow nichts zu suchen hat oder ist man ein assi?
entscheidet euch.

ich, z.b., gehöre zur fraktion der zu aktiv raidenden. ich raide mit meinem main 5 von 7 tagen im 25er hero, 1 tag im 10er hero. dazwischen ab un an einen lustigen 10er raid mit twinks oder einen 25er mit gildentwinks. 
ich besitze aber ein aktives echtes leben ohne pixel. und ich verstehe jeden, der sich den stress nicht antuen möchte. mein mann, z.b., raidet auch nicht. er macht lieber pvp oder levelt den x. char. er hat aber- oh wunder- arbeit und auch noch andre hobbys.
bei mir darf man das klischee "student und viel zeit" auf den tisch legen. 

lange rede, null sinn:
warum wird hier immer gleich alles ins extreme gezogen oder verteufelt oder verdammt? warum kann man nicht einfach sagen "okay, er raidet nich, aber er hat anders spaß am spiel"?
die meisten, die hier laut "buuuuuuhuuuu ohri ist ein ungläubiger! ein nichtraider!" geschrieen haben, haben arthas wahrscheinlich noch nie down gesehen- oder icc auf hero gemacht. 
und wer laut "alle raider sind assi und haben kein echtes leben" schreit, gehört zu einer kategorie mensch, mit der ich mich sehr gerne über meinen stuhlgang und dessen verwendungszweck unterhalte. 
kann man nicht einfach mal die tatsache ignorieren, dass ferien sind, die meisten ihr gehirn schon längst im alkohol eingelegt haben, damits schön frisch bleibt und konserviert, und uns auf einem niveau unterhalten, dass nicht an betrunkene vollpfosten erinnert?
obwohls sehr unterhaltsam ist...
ich mag ferien =) da wirds im forum immer lustig


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Juli 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> solche nichtraiderleute bekommen bestimmt auch betainvites von blizz -.-


weil es bei der beta auch ums raiden geht. >.<


----------



## Schustrij (30. Juli 2010)

> solche nichtraiderleute bekommen bestimmt auch betainvites von blizz -.-


Du wirst es nicht glauben oder du wirst gleich Los weinen. Ich zocke seit einem Monat kein WoW mehr aber meine beiden Accounts sind noch Aktiv. Als ich gestern Nacht meine Emails durchchecke, sehe ich das ich Post aus Kanada habe. Der Absender ist Schneesturm und ich habe ein Beta Invite bekommen. 
Bin ich jetzt ein schlechter Mensch, weil ich ein Invite bekommen habe UND nicht Raide bzw Aktiv WoW zocke?

BTT:
Ich finde jeder sollte sich in WoW beschäftigen wie er/sie/es will. Wenn der Topicersteller kein Bock auf Raiden hat, dann ist es ebenso. Es gibt viele verschiedene Typen die WoW spielen. Die einen, die gerne Raiden und am liebsten 24/5 Raiden gehen, dann gibt es Leute die Erfolge jagen. Und man wird es kaum glauben, es gibt Leute die einfach das Game zocken um *SPAß* zu haben.

Aber durch den Simplen Content und dank GS wissen die Leute nicht mehr, was es heißt *SPAß* am Spiel zu haben. Einige nehmen es schon zu ernst.
Wo ich noch Aktiv WoW gespielt habe, habe ich gerne und oft geraided. Mein RL Kollege mit dem ich eigentlich gezockt habe, mochte es nicht, mit der Begründung weil er keine Lust hatte um eine bestimmte Uhrzeit da zu sein. Es kann jederzeit was dazwischen kommen, natürlich kann man absagen. Aber es geht einfach darum das man den ganzen Tag im hinter Kopf hat, heute muss ich um 19 Uhr vorm Rechner sitzen. Aber wenn plötzlich Besuch kommt, dann geht das ganze Theater los.

Deswegen Liebe Buffed Community, jeder Spieler spielt das Spiel wie er will, wenn der TE sein Schamanen auf Heal Skillen will und ihm Leder sachen mit Beweglichkeit gibt so soll er es machen. 
*Es sind nur ein paar PIXEL* !!! Ihr könnt euch nixx kaufen von diesen PIXELN (Pl. von Pixel ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## legend codename (30. Juli 2010)

Ich Raide auch nicht gern-.- Nur ab und an gehe ich Raid, weil ich die Ausrüstung haben will. Aber Raids dauern mir einfach zu lang und meist hab ich kein Bock  mich auf die Taktiken zu konzentrieren. Deswegen bin ich auch gerne Gilden die kaum oder gar nicht RaidenXD


----------



## J_0_T (30. Juli 2010)

Nett geschrieben... erinnert mich ein wenig auch an meine raidversuche^^

Und wie ich sehe is Proflamer auch wieder da... wusste gar net das sein bann von damals ausgelaufen is.....


----------



## Bremgor (30. Juli 2010)

Sehr schöne Geschichte, erinnert mich irgendwie an ein paar Erlebnisse von mir. Deswegen werde ich mich auch, sobald ich wieder anfang, nur noch auf pvp konzentrieren und vielleicht mal ein 10er funraid. 

An dich auf jeden Fall ein dickes Lob und mach weiter so: 10/10


----------



## Chillers (31. Juli 2010)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Geschichte, erinnert mich irgendwie an ein paar Erlebnisse von mir. Deswegen werde ich mich auch, sobald ich wieder anfang, nur noch auf pvp konzentrieren und vielleicht mal ein 10er funraid.
> 
> An dich auf jeden Fall ein dickes Lob und mach weiter so: 10/10



Ich werde auch öfter spontan raidzwangsverschleppt und kann die Nöte (Ausrede, wo bist du?) nachvollziehen.
Außer, ich will wirklich mal was haben (was ich genauso konsequent nicht bekomme oder was einfach nicht dropped).

Aber die wöchentliche raidqu. erledige ich meist bis zum WE.
Mache das rd. oder mit bekanntem Trupp per TS (-> das ist immer ein Wochenhighlight). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man ist ja manchmal auch gerne Opfer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darüberhinaus verfasse ich gerade meine Diplomarbeit zum Thema:*Exzessives raiden und Frustabbau durch Alkoholkonsum und die damit korrespondierende Nichtwahrscheinlichkeit zum Erhalt von quitems - variabel ansteigend zum Verhältnis des Murphy´schen Gesetzes zur Leidensfähigkeit des/der einzelnen im isolierten Solostatus und unter Berücksichtigung des speziellen Erfolgsdrucks in der Gruppe*.

Ich fühle es, die Arbeit wird ein Renner, werde mind. 1 Buch darüber schreiben und danach Seit´an Seit´mit Christian Peiffer die geläufigen talkshows abtingeln.

Wünscht´mir lootglück, nur so ist gewährleistet, dass ich dabei bleiben kann, mein Karma finde und weiterhin glücklich bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OOM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (31. Juli 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Darüberhinaus verfasse ich gerade meine Diplomarbeit zum Thema:*Exzessives raiden und Frustabbau durch Alkoholkonsum und die damit korrespondierende Nichtwahrscheinlichkeit zum Erhalt von quitems - variabel ansteigend zum Verhältnis des Murphy´schen Gesetzes zur Leidensfähigkeit des/der einzelnen im isolierten Solostatus und unter Berücksichtigung des speziellen Erfolgsdrucks in der Gruppe*.
> 
> Ich fühle es, die Arbeit wird ein Renner, werde mind. 1 Buch darüber schreiben und danach Seit´an Seit´mit Christian Peiffer die geläufigen talkshows abtingeln.
> 
> ...



made my day xD


----------



## Lhunaia (31. Juli 2010)

AerionD schrieb:


> Wäre mir immer noch lieber als für jeden Boss erstmal eine Ballettchoreographie einzustudieren,
> dann und wann als Abwechslung spricht ja nichts dagegen, aber als Standardbestandteil jedes Bosskampfes...




Jaaaa genau, ich seh das auch so. Als pflichtbewußte Raiderin unserer Nicht-Raid-Gilde studiere ich vor neuen Bossen fleißig Bosstaktiken um jedesmal festzustellen: Ich versteh das nicht *heul-mimimi*. Sag das dann auch, dann kommt oben erwähnt Ballettchoreografie, die das Ganze auch nicht leichter verständlich macht.

Aber wenn der Boss nach dem zigsten Wipe dann liegt, solltet Ihr mal das Gebrüll in unserem TS hören :-)


----------



## -baSilikum- (31. Juli 2010)

Tja nun melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort.
Ich spiele schon lange WoW und denke raiden ist eigentlich ein wichtiger Teil in WoW, wie PvP,Rp,Questen,Twinken usw
Ich selber binn kein hardcore raider und halte davon auch nichts,genauswenig wie ich lust habe jede woche die gleichen Bosse in ICC zu legen.
(LK hab ich noch nicht down)
Ich kann gut verstehen wenn Leute raiden zu anstrengend ist. 
Allerdings erfährt man die Hauptteile der Lore nicht und man sieht die meistens am schönsten gestallteten Teile von WoW nicht da viel Wert in Raids gelegt wird von Blizzard.
Ich komme auch selber oft ins schwitzen wenn ich einen Raid aufmache,leute suche,Bosse erkläre usw.

Für mich halte ich es so das ich raide wann ich Lust habe und ansonsten Twinke oder andere Dinge mache.
Ich sehne mich nach den Zeiten in Classic oder BC wo raids noch ein bisschen anspruchsvoller waren und WoW seine bzw meine Faszination am größten war.
Vorallem wenn man noch ein "noob" ist hat man spaß am Spiel.
Da ich von Freunden ein "WoW Lexikon" gennant werde habe ich seit dem ich zu den erfahreneren Spielern gehöre auch weniger Spaß am Spiel.


----------



## Widock (31. Juli 2010)

Selten sowas gutes gelesen. 10/10


----------



## Renox110 (31. Juli 2010)

Der Ohrensammler ist wieder. Lange nichts von dir gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minøtaurus (31. Juli 2010)

Ich mag raiden auch nicht so gerne, ich lvl viel lieber. Klar geh ich auch instanzen, aber ich habe was das spiel angeht ziemliche lustschwankungen... mal hab ich lust auf das, dann wieder auf jenes....


----------



## Kemar (31. Juli 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Ich formulier es mal um... der Spaß des raidens wegen ist schon ewig vorbei, den Spaß den ich jetzt beim raiden habe, hab ich rein nur wegen den Leuten. Wenn die sagen würden, wir setzen uns jetzt 4 Stunden aufs Bankdach von OG und genießen die Bilder, hätt ich da genausoviel Spaß als wenn ich mit denen jetzt 4 Stunden in ICC rumgeister....
> Es hat aber auch ne Zeit gegeben bei der mir das Raiden deswegen gefallen hat, weil man knifflige Bosse versucht hat umzuhaun... Nur interessiert mich Raiden nicht mehr, wenn es nicht um den Spaß geht sondern nur noch um funkionieren. Der letzte Raid bei dem ich Spaß hatte, war wirklich noch zu BC- Zeiten kurz vorm Nerf-Patch.... Seitedem naja.... Ich weiß was jubeln und freuen bei nem besiegten Boss heißt, kenn ich noch von SSC, TK oder MH her.... dann kam leider der Nerf und alles danach war eigentlich nur noch "Na toll, was machen wa als nächstes?" Wir habens deswegen auch nach Illidan sein lassen mit dem raiden zu BC und haben gehofft das es in WotLk wieder motiviert weitergeht.... Tja, die Gilde gibts nicht mehr, weil die Motivation nicht mehr zurückgekommen ist.... Seitdem bin ich von einem Raid zum anderen, in jedem hieß es nur "Ich bin der Raidleiter, ihr habt zu funktionieren und still zu sein" .... Tolle Sache....


Hast du von mir gesprochen?^^ Hört sich nämlich fast danach an.

BTT: Nach der üblichen Wertung: 11/10. Ich kann zum Glück von mir sagen, das ich mit dem Raiden mit BC angefangen habe. Zu den Zeiten, wo es 10er und 25er Raids gab. Da hat man klein angefangen und sich weiter nach vorn gearbeitet.
Dieses Gefühl irgendwo reingeworfen zu werden, kam bei mir aber woanders auf. Damals wie heute kann man wohl sagen, dass das Tanken in einem Raid einfacher ist, als in den (neuen ICC-) 5er Heroinstanzen.
Mit meiner damaligen Gilde war auch ich bei meinem ersten Raid gespannt, was mich dort erwartet. Ich wusste nur, das es einfacher sein soll, als in Heros, hatte hier und da ein paar Bosstaktiken gelesen und es war ja auch nur Karazhan.

Es muss noch erwähnt werden ich war als Tank mit meinem Druiden dabei. Hier und da wurden Untote gefesselt, es gab mal ne Irreführung von einem Jäger und überhaupt hatte man 2 Tanks, weil man diese für die Bosse brauchte, nicht weil der Trash das erforderte. Trotzdem war ich aufgeregt und wir hatten nichtmal Atumen geschafft (wenn auch die einen oder anderen meinen in einen Raid zu gehen, ohne zumindest halbwegs blaues 70er Equip zu haben).
Naja und dann kamen Heros. Die Bosse kannte man aus den normalen Instanzen und es kamen auch hier und da nur ein paar neue Fähigkeiten dazu, die anderen machen mehr Schaden wie normal und überhaupt sind die aber gar nicht so schwer.

Ja, das waren sie auch nicht. Das was schwer war, war der Trash. Ich denke jeder, der damals jede Heroic-Instanz durch hatte, war auch in der Lage, sowohl Karazhan als auch die Hälfte von SSC und FdS durchzustehen.
Und auch die Idee mal in eine Heroic-Instanz zu gehen, kam nicht von mir.
Es war auch für mich nicht verständlich, wie manche eine Heroic-Instanz durchstehen. Je nach Instanz waren verschiedene Klassen oder Fähigkeiten gefragt, CC stand hoch im Kurs.
Da hat manch einer behauptet, das er Instanz XY ohne die Klassen, Fähigkeiten oder gar CC gemacht hatte und ich habe mich nur gefragt: Wie?

Aber sobald man sich an diese Schwierigkeiten gewöhnt hatte, das Equip sich verbessert hatte und man die einfacheren Instanzen mehrfach gemeistert hatte, waren die größeren auch kein Problem mehr.

Daher kann ich nur sagen: Entweder man bleibt am Ball und entwickelt sich im Spiel weiter auch wenn man hin oder wieder an seine Grenzen stößt oder man bleibt beim alten Bekannten.
Wobei man auch fairerweiße sagen muss, dass der Raideinstieg heutzutage wohl schwieriger ist, als damals. Während ich mich zu BC-Zeiten langsam hochgearbeitet habe, gibt es heute eine Epic-Inflation und man wird als Raid-Neuling mit Equip überschüttet das man eigentlich nicht braucht / haben sollte und auf die neuste Raid-Instanz losgelassen.


----------

